# Still here..working away



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

teaser pick that includes all the items essential for this damn project:
Bentley
Beer
Captain
DEEP CREEP...you should ALL buy cases of this stuff








If you're here to read the build because you might want to buy the car, this is its WHOLE life as a project. Notice the dates of the posts. 
The car has NO issues.

_Modified by Shawn M. at 4:34 PM 5-25-2007_


_Modified by Shawn M. at 5:53 PM 5-26-2007_


----------



## dabird (Sep 28, 2003)

Funny. I would consider footwear essential for that project but hey, they are your toes.


----------



## Bogner_16V (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (dabird)*

good beer is a must too, i'd suggest rickards red.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

bud is cheap and plentiful here in St.louis, I prefer Guiness..shoes are not needed when your not lifting..I hate shoes


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Still here..working away (Shawn M.)*

Deep Creep?








Enlighten a European, why dont you?


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Still here..working away (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Deep Creep?








Enlighten a European, why dont you?









I believe it's penetrating oil. Captain, ICK


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

yes, and it works wonders on 18 year old audi rust...we've only broken 1 bolt head off so far
notice my corner lamp ducts for the rad and intake (opposite side)


_Modified by Shawn M. at 11:47 AM 11-16-2005_


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_notice my corner lamp ducts for the rad and intake (opposite side)

_Modified by Shawn M. at 11:47 AM 11-16-2005_
 I didn't see the intake one as your standing in the way but I did notice the radiator one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

cheap (free) easy mod to duct loads of fresh air to your rad and moded airbox


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

finally update pics
currently scraping out the snot of satan and getting the interior ready for roll bar and seat rail install..
cut in the louvers in the hood
added bungee hood pin keepers
and you can see in the pics the gutted interior,trunk,hood and rear light panel


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

sorry for the ginormous pics


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

That's gonna be a noticable difference in terms of weight reduction http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks like your gonna have some fun ripping it up in that beast.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

ditching all the AC system made a noticeable difference, let alone the rest of the crap we've binned


----------



## treehouseman (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_That's gonna be a noticable difference in terms of weight reduction http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks like your gonna have some fun ripping it up in that beast.

no doubt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like the idea to cut the hood and trunk supports


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

all dead weight must go!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

My buddy junked the AC system on his 4kq, he said he noticed the difference from that alone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

we had that done before the timing belt sheared all it teeth off, you could feel the car was lighter in the front, and the motor was happier to not be turning the compressor as well. With all the work to remove weight and relocate it lower and more in the rear the car "should" feel incredible and handle great in the dirt..I also plan on dyno tuning the CIS to deal with advanced timing and 93/C16 gas mix..the straight pipe off the header should help as well along with the air box mods I've made...should sound pure evil when its done


----------



## uber-kb (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

What did you go with for suspension? Looks like it might be lifted slightly.


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (uber-kb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uber-kb* »_What did you go with for suspension? Looks like it might be lifted slightly.

That is the stock suspension. It rides hige do to its diet we have put her on


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

we have uber cool ultra high tech Gabriels for it though (roflmao)


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Pete W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pete W.* »_
That is the stock suspension. It rides hige do to its diet we have put her on








That came up ALOT







Any idea how much of a diet she went on? Looks like it had about of aneroxia


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Lets see A/C and all of its components, all but the dash for the interior, see hood and trunk photos. We are guessing about 200 to 300lbs so far







with more to come out! We hope to get it on scales soon. Keep an eye out for a how much dose it weigh poll some time next year.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Pete W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pete W.* »_We are guessing about 200 to 300lbs so far.
I wouldn't doubt that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good job on that beast, have you driven it yet?


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Only once about a week before the timing belt broke last year. Poor girl has not been started since


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

She'll deal with it. We'll drive the snot out of her soon. Marla will live.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

when i took the a/c system out of my car and moeved the battery to the trunk the front end lifted up alot!







I've been thinmking about getting some coil-overs to bring it back down some


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_when i took the a/c system out of my car and moeved the battery to the trunk the front end lifted up alot!







I've been thinmking about getting some coil-overs to bring it back down some








Thats the one thing a 4kq does not need anymore of, reverse rake


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

just noticed tonight I have a reverse rake...hoping a full rad will help bring it down a touch..if not oh well gives me oil pan clearance


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_Thats the one thing a 4kq does not need anymore of, reverse rake








we even put nerw springs in the rear the year before. no help there


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

oh well...I'll abuse it till it drops lower


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (dabird)*

with the help of Pete and another local VW club Member Jay, 18lbs of dry ice 3 hammers and a screw driver we broke out all the sound deading on the floor boards last night..it also helped that it was only 15 degrees


----------



## djrado (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

*Good job there and it`s looking good Shawn! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. Some of these














+ bare footed worked well for me when i was doing the brakes on the 5+5.........until the 6th







I happen to knock the bottle off on the hood, broke the bottle







, I panic and walked a lil bit, 3 seconds later I got a mild shock from the lamp next to me,





















(believe me it`s like an episode of 3 stooges without Larry and curly in my garage) .... when I got my self together my right pinky toe is bleeding





















know kinda funny but I did get the brakes done half shaken and half drunk










*I remember doing this and yah! it was a lot fun. Can we say thanx to the idiot from Audi/VW who thought about bathing the floor pan with gorilla glue







My hands were numb for a week









_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_









 
*die carpet die!










_Modified by djrado at 6:58 PM 12-7-2005_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanks!
the funniest part was looking under the car, all the crap on the bottom came off when we were hitting the floor boards as well..bonus weight reduction..we have pics of it now too w/o snot of satan...primered metal
I remember pulling the carpet..with a razor blade..that stuff was thick and plastic coated on the back...wtf








this car has SO much stupid weight in it..cant wait to see how the diet ends up


_Modified by Shawn M. at 2:47 PM 12-7-2005_


----------



## midwestbass (Oct 24, 2005)

hmmmmm, no new pics in 22 days?
Slackers








Jay


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

lol...and I was just about to say "thanks to Jay the wiring was completed last night"
We got the cooling system all set, the ps and alt belts re strung, today I moded the front bumper for my light bar and re-installed all the trim on the front end..all I have to do is redrill my bumper mount bolts (had to cut the stockers off), slap the bumper back on...charge the battery and turn it over...then hope she starts!...watch soon for big posts!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

pics commin' ..got the Hella's mounted to the bumper this weekend and sorted out the new bumper attachment situation..Pete should be picking up bolts and charging the batteries today for a hopeful start this week!
then:
replace pass. rear caliper and rear pads/bleed again-DONE
it goes in for the roll bar-2 WEEKS
gets new dampers-1 MONTH
make new 2 1/2 header back straight pipe...-1 MONTH
box the fuel pupmp-SOON
skid plate-?????
rear crap flaps-2 WEEKS
little details


_Modified by Shawn M. at 12:29 PM 1-17-2006_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

ITS ALIVE!
We fired her up last night for the first time in almost a year. She settled into a stable idle (albeit only on 4 cylinders at first) and then picked up well...need to run it for a while to pump up all the lifters and such but hot damn she lives!
Also got to try out the hella's for the first time last night...soooo nice and bright. I will get pics up by this weekend of the light install and wiring setup.
Im so excitied!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

electrical work is done, bumper has been remounted, CF switch panel is mounted..car continues to fire right up and runs better with each consecutive starting....


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Hey Shawn! We can weight the beast when you bring her over. Finishing JT's harness bar and seat brackets this weekend. House stuff for a couple of weeks and then I'll be ready for ya!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Sweet Scott glad to see you found us here, JT's cage is awesome saw it on Fri. night and the pics dont do it justice.
Have to figure out why the car is SO rich right now and why plugs on 1 and 5 are so wet...is it because I have no thermostat?
Installed the drivers seat yesterday and bent the gas pedal for ease of heel and toe downshifting, Im getting a thermostat today and dropping in some fresher plugs to see if it works or not...otherwise I may have to do valve seals in the head....argh


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

ok, the car is leaner now after swapping in a thermostat and changing the fouled plugs, but it still loads up and stumbles under throttle after about 5-10 min of idling..up till then throttle response is great and the lifters et al have become VERY quite..its nice.
Im convinced its not valve seals now and just have to sort out why its so damn rich when warm.
cis tune
cold start injector not shutting off
bad coolant temp switch
anyone?


----------



## kea (Nov 30, 2001)

Shawn looking good. would of loved to have stuck around to see how it goes.
obtw . it's Carl, ex R32 & Corrado.
Still getting used to being back in Australia, & i don't have any VAG products to play with yet








Cheers


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

CARL! How are ya man, glad to hear your alive and kicken, bummer bout the car situation, whata have to play with down there? You were gonna look for an A2 or A1 weren't you?
If you ever make it back you've gotta a ride at an event for sure.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

one lexan window done..need to do final tweeks to it then make the other...those rear window regulators are heavy


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

I forgot about this thread, sounds like it's coming along well. Actually, i didn't forgot about this thread, I've been busy working on my 4kq


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

they suck all your time into a black hole and spit out confused, broke, and bleeding
need to make the other window and rivet them in then the lexan is done


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Yeah, mine wasn't anything super involved. i did the rear tie rods and front brakes one night, get it re-aligned, the night I'm bringing it home from the alignment shop, I stop to look at an STi. When I backed up, I heard something that sounded like a broken cv snapping







Pull into my driveway, take a hard left, BOOM!!! It was odd too as the CV joint wasn't making any clicking sounds when I turned the car, it just went all at once. Fix the shaft, driving it around last Friday, temp spikes, new thermostat and she's good to go for the time being. I swear, the car is just an 86 shell with all new parts


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

lol
well I drove it for the first time this weekend, only 10 feet but still progress at the least..lol..it felt real light
changed the bad passengers rear caliper out, swapped in new brake pads into the rear, mounted the battery box, mounted our rear strut bar I made, marked out the last lexan window and started to figure out the rivets we'll need for the windiws (any luck Pete?)
all thats left really is a new thermostat to replace the iffy one, bleed the brakes and clutch, tune it and drive it to Izzy's Custom Cages for Scott to work his magic, if you havent yet please look at his website, he does fantatstic work and is a true enthusiast, not just a buisness man... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Shawn M. at 6:57 AM 1-16-2006_


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_
bleed the clutch.
_Modified by Shawn M. at 6:57 AM 1-16-2006_
 No matter how many times you bleed the clutch, it needs to be bled more


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

whats the trick to reaching the damned bleeder?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

just finished the last lexan window


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_whats the trick to reaching the damned bleeder?
 Either be 6'6" like me, or, have your vertically challanged friend kneel on your core support and reach it that way


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

LOL...both Pete and I are vertically challenged


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*argh damnit*

ok, so the reason we were on only 4 cyl. was discovered last night by CIS master and good friend Buren..not only did we have a bad injector and plug wire on cyl.5, the cis dist. head is clogged going to #1 as well..so they we alternting working and slacking..thank god I can still pilfer parts..
the good new is it revs out great on all cylinders and sounds amazing with the moded airbox
next week....the final tune http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif also replaced thermostat o-ring, stopped leak, new plugs to...to bad we already fouled out 2 of em










_Modified by Shawn M. at 7:27 AM 1-20-2006_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_ No matter how many times you bleed the clutch, it needs to be bled more









Really, I've never had a problem. Just open her up and let it trickle out...If it feels like it needs to be bled after repeated attempts, I'd suspect a leak or problem with the MC and/or SC...


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

well we replaced the faulty CIS distribution head today, need to retune the car again though...removed the last rear window regulator and glass, now we just have to rivit in the lexan.


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

We have Lexan


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

yup we do, the rear lexan windows are installed (pics to come), Jay wired us up a coolant temp warning led installed into the cluster hood AND we discoverd our throttle cable isheld to the pedal via 2 zipties.....damn PO's


----------



## Mike Ocksbigg (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_yup we do, the rear lexan windows are installed (pics to come), Jay wired us up a coolant temp warning led installed into the cluster hood AND we discoverd our throttle cable isheld to the pedal via 2 zipties.....damn PO's

Believe it or not, that's probably better than the factory's setup. My throttle cable popped off at the pedal end when I was halfway through a run at the first rallycross I participated in with my 4000Q. I fixed it on the spot(in true mid-stage rally fashion) with two zipties, and it's been fine like that ever since. That was about 8 months ago.


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (Mike Ocksbigg)*

i was just doing donuts on my ice rink driveway yesterday when both bushing on the pedal holiding the cable on gave way and i had to limp it with the clutch to park it


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

roflmao..guess I'll leave the zip ties in there then and carry extra like always


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

It's gonna blow up.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Trent, at least mine run long enough to blow up....


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Keep talking boy and I'll keep rasing the price of the parts you need.








So is this gonna be street legal? or should I say are you gonna drive it on the streets reguardless


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

the car will be for competition use only, registered in Michigan so it'll be street legal


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Thanks to Shawn







it took us a little over 2 hours to tune the car. But she dose run great and sounds strong


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

yeah yeah yeah live it up wells....
btw the car cant "dose" but it "does" run great


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

ok so when do we get to see it on the road,dirt, sidewalk...etc.


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*



Shawn M. said:


> yeah yeah yeah live it up wells....QUOTE]
> OH I THINK I WILL


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

soon, very very soon Trent
Pete, bleed the clutch..you get a swiss army knife only...base model...no pliers


_Modified by Shawn M. at 11:01 AM 1-30-2006_


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

*Mr Burns* "Excellent"


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

We have plenty of space available for anyone who'd like to sponsor us!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Last night we relocated the rear diff vac lines and all the wires running to the rear of the car to allow roll bar installation. We also started the arduous task of cutting out all of the internal sunroof sheet metal







(wish this didn't have a sunroof). As we dremeled away at the steel we ended up removing a good size chunk so we can now see what were dealing with...needless to say there is lots of weight on the roof that can go away.
Jay also relocated the battery line fuse and we tidied up the cable lengths.
Today Im researching NACA ducts for cabin ventilation...
Pete (slacker) should have some pics of last night up soon


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

gonna try something here, we'll see if it works. I've secured some Spring Spacers that are being used on current model VW's during shipping to limit suspension travel. Im gonna play with them as "helper" springs to effectively change the spring rate and possibly ride height..its worth a try right.
Big thanks to:
http://www.libertyautoplaza.com/

_Modified by Shawn M. at 2:09 PM 2-3-2006_


_Modified by Shawn M. at 2:10 PM 2-3-2006_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

here is what Im talking about (stolen from the MK5 forum)


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

That's a pretty common trick in circle track/dirt track racing. They use them to play with the spring rates incrementally rather than swapping out the whole spring.
Be sure to come up with a quick way to safety wire or zip tie them in place


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

thats what I was thinking about last nigt as well, I need to get a set to play with the material and determine its best method of retainment.
We also started to fill the chassis members with the expanding foam. I had read about this trick ways back in Sport Compact Car and it was said that the expanded foam fills the void in the framem members increasing their strength. Thanks to Jay for the first 4 cans, I went out and bought a BIG can and did more..hehehehe
we'll need more to fill the b pillars all the way though. The sills and voids under the "back seat" metal are all filled though...also the "ribs" on the front floor boards are now filled...the "sound" is quite solid in these locations now and the weight penalty is minimal. Cant hurt right?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Thanks to another Vortex member we'll have another set of spacers to play with...I may try these on the GTI as well


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

the last set of mudflaps and a master switch decal are on their way now


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_We also started to fill the chassis members with the expanding foam...... Cant hurt right?

Ohhh... that'll be fun welding on top of








*POOF!!* Pete gets to stand behind me with a fire extinguisher... on second thought...


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Speed Raycer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Raycer* »_
Ohhh... that'll be fun welding on top of








*POOF!!* Pete gets to stand behind me with a fire extinguisher... on second thought...









OH NO I will not be in charge of the fire extinguisher but I will randomly say POOF


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Pete W.)*

Some more photos of us um...working?
























A bit of advice DON'T TWIST THE Dremel while cutting








And the last one for now


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Scott, I tried lighting the foam on fire...no go...it should take brief spurts of welding fine..I hope..if not you can kick me


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

I'll hold the fire bottle...and yell poof...wimps


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Pete we need shots of the hella's


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

lol @ the car built by Dremel


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

yup, that it is...who needs big expensive tools when you can have one tool that does it all


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_Pete we need shots of the hella's

Ok
















Sorry I dont have any with them on the car


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (wantacad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wantacad* »_lol @ the car built by Dremel

You know sometimes a small tool is easier to handle then a big one (I’m glad I don’t have that problem)


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Pete W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_yup, that it is...who needs big expensive tools when you can have one tool that does it all


_Quote, originally posted by *Pete W.* »_
You know sometimes a small tool is easier to handle then a big one (I’m glad I don’t have that problem)
















you two give "tool" time a whole new meaning


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

you're jealous that we have working tools arent you








real pics of the lights ON the car Pete...slacker


_Modified by Shawn M. at 12:48 PM 2-7-2006_


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Working tools? Don't talk about Pete and Jay like that.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

back to work slaves!...
lol J/K kguys


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Just for fun, the history according to the forums
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1630232
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1685859
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1896068
wow we've come a long freakin way..
Pete cant thank you enough for all your help
Jay, thanks for giving us spark (Sparky)
and you guys you've helped out with info and advice...cant wait to be done


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_you're jealous that we have working tools arent you








real pics of the lights ON the car Pete...slacker

_Modified by Shawn M. at 12:48 PM 2-7-2006_
 
I have none


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

argh..you wanna host? Or I can make steffy do it...


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

send em I ll host em


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

they're at home...


----------



## midwestbass (Oct 24, 2005)

So you think Marla is sad no one has his hands on her this week? =D


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

I went out and threw wrenches at her to make her feel better..
Got my package from the great folks at Rallylights.com last night which included our Sparco Battery Cut oFf Switch Decal, a pair of Red Sparco Mudflaps and they generously sent me a whole mess of Hella decals for the car as well. 
I've decided on the final paint/graphics scheme for it and I must say..its gonna be real sweet.
I've started to locate the parts needed to produce my one piece light weight driveshaft after doing a few hours of research on audiworld, motorgeek and here.


----------



## midwestbass (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Have you started her since I was over last? That ignition thing still has me scratching my head.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

not yet, might try that this weekend...still has me puzzled too


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_I went out and threw wrenches at her to make her feel better..
.

SH**! that reminds me I gotta go visit my Rabbit.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

lol @ Trent..to many 'dubs to remember huh.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_lol @ Trent..to many 'dubs to remember huh.

yeah it's real PITA sometimes.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

I have no pity for you Trent....sorry


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Photo of the hellas on the car coming soon


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

well? Its been 20 min.....


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_well? Its been 20 min.....









ASS


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Pete W.)*

soon as in sometime before the 100AW rally


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

oooo you slacker...you're obviously not working...so get to it.
a
s
s


----------



## midwestbass (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

*taps foot impatiently*
Are the pics up yet Pete?
Hurry!


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (midwestbass)*

Come on guys give Pete a break, he drives a Honduh 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
he's out driving 100k miles with no worries of it breaking down.


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (wantacad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wantacad* »_Come on guys give Pete a break, he drives a Honduh 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
he's out driving 100k miles with no worries of it breaking down.









Are you kidding Trent I let Shawn work on the car.


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Pete W.)*

Here they are


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Pete W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pete W.* »_
Are you kidding Trent I let Shawn work on the car.








that;s better than anything i could ever come up with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Pete W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pete W.* »_Here they are









only 2? booooooooo!
I wanna see atleast 6


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

lol me too Trent, hey why dont you buy us a few more sets?


----------



## treehouseman (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

You guys rock.









So when are you guys shooting to have this bad boy on the road (track)?


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (treehouseman)*

n3vAr its going to the dirt


----------



## treehouseman (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Pete W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pete W.* »_n3vAr its going to the dirt









yeah yeah yeah when is it going to the dirt?!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

HAHA....soon
After Scott gets us in for his magic we only have a few things left to do till its testing time.


----------



## VWAudiRally (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (wantacad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wantacad* »_only 2? booooooooo!
I wanna see atleast 6

You're just looking at the wrong car. Here's mine:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (VWAudiRally)*

that's what I'm talkin bout!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
althought a night shot tearing down a gravel road would be sweeter.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

holy farq! Thats alotta lights


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (VWAudiRally)*

How did you set you your light bar?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Pete, looks like he made a "Light cage" for it all to attach too
man..wish our paint would look that good


_Modified by Shawn M. at 11:27 AM 2-15-2006_


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_Pete, looks like he made a "Light cage" for it all to attach too
man..wish our paint would look that good

_Modified by Shawn M. at 11:27 AM 2-15-2006_

Heck you guys already have a light cage, i can see Shawn hacking the legs off his BBQ in that pic and JB welding it onto the front. BAM!! instant light cage!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

no Jbweld...Im not Dave....I use zip ties


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (wantacad)*

Looks like Marla is off to Izzy's Custom Cages (our fantastic Sponsor) this weekend to get the "real work" done to it. To say Im excited would be a drastic understatement...imagine a 4 year old x-mas morning on a 6 pack of redbull and thats close to how I feel


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (wantacad)*

The Next update will include roll bar building and other fun stuff..stay tuned..
same bat time
same bat channel


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_HAHA....soon
After Scott gets us in for his *magic* we only have a few things left to do till its testing time.

ACK! No magic allowed in the shop








If the timing is right, I'll be getting a 1" die set for the bender. That'd make a pretty sweet light cage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

nice!
Just drove it up and down the block....wow is all I got...I'll have vids up soon


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_nice!
Just drove it up and down the block....
I bet your neighbors were happy.


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

Update 
While I am in Chicago go ing to the auto show Shawn is sitting with the cage builder and the car has been on scalles. Place your bets as to how much we have taken out. 
FYI NADA.com shows a little over 2800lbs


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (Pete W.)*

300?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

We also just pulled another 50lbs out of it too....plasma cutters rock.....fire fire...poof and all that stuff.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

from my previous thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1723879
The neighbors didn't know what hit 'em








This thing is down right mean..quite quick and the motor rev's really freely allllllll the way to red line...got to play with it a lil bit


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Since only on person played "guess the pork" and they were right (kinda) they win.
The weight with drivers seat(oem) and sunroof assembly the car weighed in at 2531lbs..so roughly 300lbs less than a complete stock 4kq.
Now, after that the heavy OEM seat was ditched, and the sunroof trackes, panel and ALL interior sheet metal was plasma cut out as well. I swear the roof is almost 50lbs itself I figure to be at or below 2450lbs before the roll bar assembly and new seat.
Scott and I are figuring (roughly) 60lbs for the roll bar et 'al and the seat cant be more then 10lbs we're still at a healthy weight loss.
The car scaled out at even weights left to right and the corners were equal side to side at their respective ends. Now if we could only move the motor back and lower into the chassis wew'd be fine...but there is no way in going that far into the rabbbit hole.
I am still persuing the onepiece lite weight drive shaft as well drop more pounds and reduce rotatonal drag on the motor...
Driving it:
holy hot damn....punch and it screams the audi 5cylinder war cry loud and proud...power comes on very nicely from low down and pull cleanly to redline, no engine problems so far. Tranny feels crisp and sold still although the rear diff wont unlock for me...oh well. STeering feel was tight and responsive..even on old shocks the car was easy to point and feel out. Cant wait for the new dampers and spring mods.
Scott already has the main hoop done, we need to position the drivers seat to clear the SCCA mandated distance from helmet to roll bar..
This is getting really cool!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

I'll snap some pics at Izzy's on Tuesday!
Got my spring spacers this weekend to try out and we'll get the suspension done this week as well.
Scott tacked the main hoop in place and is building the roll bar so we can make it a cage later on down the road.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

can anyone host a short quicktime video for me?


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

http://www.putfile.com
try them, i've used it a few times.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

putfile can kiss it....I registered and tried to upload and I dont get the upload button..it just sits there...


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

you suck at the internet!
uhhh crap i know there is another I just can't think of it.
send it to my email addy, if you can figure that out.











_Modified by wantacad at 9:17 PM 7-18-2007_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

derrr whats the intraweb?
Im waiting for google video to review and approve my vid...then I'll link 'er on over


_Modified by Shawn M. at 4:44 PM 2-20-2006_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

Here is the teaser video...turn the volume up
http://media.putfile.com/Audi-runteaser


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

(www.fourstarmotorsports.com)up in canada...if you need used rally rubber check these guys out!

Fwiw its the Sprongl's!


_Modified by Shawn M. at 1:11 PM 2-21-2006_


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

coo coo


----------



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_Here is the teaser video...turn the volume up
http://media.putfile.com/Audi-runteaser

Nice, my brother has an R32 and just heard the video and was like, that has to be a VR6! Then he saw the video and was like, hey thats like your car







. He doesn't know what a easy breathing 5 cylinder sounds like I guess


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

I so wish I could drop a bi turbo VR in the car or a moded to hell 1.8t...but there is just no way
Wait till we get the real exhaust built for it...what you hear now is moded induction and rotted exhaust


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

another bump for an old parts supplier from my subaru days and a huge rally nut himself, Paul Eklund at Primitive Motorsports..might get our tires from him


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Sounded very good when you took off down the street http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanks
Went over to Izzy's last night and Scott and sat for my fitting, most people get fittings for suits or something...I get fittings for race cars.
Scott also fully weleded the roll hope and main diagnal last night. We'll have the suspension out (rears for sure) tonight so he can tie into the rear strut towers for us.
I'll try to get some pics of progress up soon.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_I so wish I could drop a bi turbo VR in the car or a moded to hell 1.8t...but there is just no way
Wait till we get the real exhaust built for it...what you hear now is moded induction and rotted exhaust











































NO!! Why on earth would you want to do that?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

less weight more power..with the 1.8t I can move the motor back and down in the chassis as well..weight distribution


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

you can put a 1.8t in there...


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

i'd love to, but the mounting of the motor to the quattro 1 tranny is my concern


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

a 1.8t from an audi quattro will bolt up to an 016


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

what about clutch and flywheel issues?
Im getting excited now


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_
Im getting excited now
bad shawn! bad bad bad!!
do it do it do it do it
bad bad bad bad bad
do it do it do it
bad bad bad bad

DO IT DO IT DO IT!
BAD BAD BAD
DO IT DO IT DO IT


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_less weight more power..with the 1.8t I can move the motor back and down in the chassis as well..weight distribution








You aren't gonna make mroe power with a 1.8T than even a 10V turbo I5, let alone a 20VT.







And the 1.8T is no lightweight either...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (DUandCC)*

But, if you REALLY want a 1.8T...here's how to do it: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1774571


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

hrm Dave..thought the 4 banger'd be lighter


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Its much lighter, hes on crack. and a lightly worked 1.8t will haul a 4k around quite smartly


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

dats what I figured


----------



## sagg (Feb 23, 2005)

*Nice job!*

Nice work you've done there. I have an old 4-banger european 80 quattro myself and I had just same kind of thoughts for building it. The euro version should be technically about the same as the 4000q, but its a lot uglier








Sorry for not reading all the pages in the thread, but what are planning to do with the car? Rallying, auto-x or maybe even take it to the strip? 
Do you have any plans for brake updates? Any ideas for easy bolt-on updates? What kind of clutch will you use with the 4-banger? 
Keep on the good work!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Sagg, car is for SCCA Open CLass rallycross..brakes will be arce pads on OEM rotors for now


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

UPDATE:
Suspension has been redone, all the dampers were bad, the front were originals with 120k + on them...nasty smellin stuff I tell ya.
So far only on control arm bushing "needs" to be replaced, we'll do all of them after we get the car back to my garage.
Scott has welded in the front door bar pads and the mounting pins for the cage later down the road.
We removed the side skirts and all their crap as we knew they'd get destroyed anyways and we needs to get in behind them. Less weight as well.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

damn ball joints are really irritating me...cant figure them out.....but I have an idea..Pete where is that 3 puller at...


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

yes ball joints do suck, just pulled the knuckles off the jetta, I took the ball joint off the control arm, it was easier.







I'll fight with them later.


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Rear hoop braces are done. Sill bars have been test fit and will receive a little tweaking to get to fit so that they touch the rocker all the way so they can be stitch welded directly to the rocker. After that, door bars, harness bars and seat mounts!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

wo hooo! Thanks for the update scott, cant wait to see it tonight. We'll be over after work to finish up the front suspension and reinstall the rears.
DO we need to clean off the rockers for the sill bars...


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_DO we need to clean off the rockers for the sill bars...

Yeah, I'll mark it for ya, but about every 8-10 inches


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

rally tires arrive next week thanks to rallyist Dave Hintz


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Reinstalled all the suspension last night, completed the front, almost finished the rears but the rear tie rond ball joints dont want to play nice.
Reinstalled the brake system and cleaned up the spots on the sill for the sill bars to get stitch welded to.
The main roll bar is done and looks great, man this car is gonna be stiff.


_Modified by Shawn M. at 7:26 AM 3-9-2006_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

managed to destroy a lot of muscles in my shoulder/neck last thursday..the only reason Im mentioning this here is to tell you:
if your redoing your suspension on a 4kq, have two people lift the units up into place unless your on a lift, yes Pete offered to help but no no no not heman, I dont need help just thread the bolt I bee fine..grrrr








well grrr turned into me whimpering like a sissy at 2 am on friday unable to move my head, neck or arm at all....luckily my Fiance was there to get me pain killers and do her best to loosen the muscles up..let alone get me dressed the next day









Does ANYONE sell a lighter weight version fo the wheel bearing/damper housing?


_Modified by Shawn M. at 4:38 PM 3-4-2006_


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

"Work smart, not hard"... of course I rarely remember that until I have to take Ibuprofin the next AM....
Rollbar and doorbars are finished... all that's left is the seat mount and misc. hole patching


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

you are awesome Scott! Do you want to tackle the skid plate now or later?


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Lets tackle it a little later. After the RX7 leaves (coming in next weekend) I should have a new Spoolgun just for aluminum


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

sounds great, see you all next week.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

We'll have updated pics of the killer roll bar and custom seat rails after we get it back. PLEASE contact Scott at Izzys (see link below) for any race car fab and roll cage/bar work.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

wow...saw the completed bar last night and holy mackerel! This this is gonna be super stiff. The sill bars and door bars are great, the harness bar looks sweet and the custom seat base looks great as well. We'll try to get pics up after tonight, mind you NON of the interior paintowrk is done yet and I still have a hole in the roof from where the suroof was.


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

We're waiting


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

then take your gimpy butt over there and snap some pics


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

99% sure that you guys can get it back on the ground tonight. You might want to spray paint some of the pad areas under the car where the weld's penetrated the sheet metal. Also, reattach whatever that canister is behind the drivers seat. IIRC, it was zip tied.
If you get a chance, go ahead and trim those areas around the rear braces as well and check out the battery hold down. Not done yet, but you'll get the idea.
For all of you guys thinking about using the spray foam in your rockers to stiffen things up... wait until your finished welding on the car. That stuff is nasty to weld around. I had an 8" flame shooting out of the rocker today!


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Speed Raycer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Raycer* »_ I had an 8" flame shooting out of the rocker today!

Sweet FIRE


----------



## midwestbass (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Speed Raycer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Raycer* »_
For all of you guys thinking about using the spray foam in your rockers to stiffen things up... wait until your finished welding on the car. That stuff is nasty to weld around. I had an 8" flame shooting out of the rocker today!

HA! I thought that might be a problem. Yes, I bought the stuff anyway








So.... When is the next Audi night at the crib? I kinda miss Marla *sniffle*


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (midwestbass)*

She will be back home next week but till then I have some photo updates


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (Pete W.)*

looks good guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

Thanks, Scott has done some WONDERFUL work with that roll bar or Half cage


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

THANKS to Scott for great work at fitting the barcage into Marla. THANKS to Pete for his dedication and hard work to get us to where we are. This project has been amazing to under take and work on, the best part is the friendships I've made from working on it.
Jay, Audi nights start up at my pad next week again, grab some beer and come on over.
The next pics will be of the painted interior with seat (singular) and harness


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanks Trent


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

First Pair of rally tires are in my office...
Yokohama Advan A035 206/65/15
Soft compound


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

mmm tires


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

grippy bastids they are


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

what the hell? do you plan on off roading this thing?








.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (wantacad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wantacad* »_









Well yes yes we are a bit








I feel that I sould apologize as the photo of the tires are a bit out of focus and for that I blame the person taking the pic


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

blah blah blah...need we discuss your rally images Mr. out of focus


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

From Scott:
"She gained a whopping 20.5 +/-4 lbs!!!!!!
Which means that the seat and sunroof frame, a couple of chunks of sheet
metal, seat mounts and some undercoating weighed somewhere in the
neighborhood of 60 lbs!
Cage install itself weighs right around 80lbs"
Which should put our weight all up at 2520 for competition!!! Puts our power to weight ratio (assuming 115 hp) at roughly 22:1. Not great but better then stock at roughly 25:1. Plus the weight is all in better locations.








Now whats an STI's power to weight ratio?










_Modified by Shawn M. at 7:19 AM 3-9-2006_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

damn...the STI weighs in at 3351 with 300hp giving it a power to weight ratio of roughly 12:1...
"Scotty...I.... need..more..power"


----------



## midwestbass (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Pete W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pete W.* »_
I feel that I sould apologize as the photo of the tires are a bit out of focus and for that I blame the person taking the pic









Whew! I thought I was still in an alcoholic haze.
What? I am?
Crap.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

aren't we always?


----------



## nickross (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

I see that you put hood pins on your car. I'm thinking about putting a set on mine and I was wondering how well it holds the hood down. Now that the actual spring mechanized unit that holds the hood in place is gone does it rattle around or anything?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

they work great, i left the latch on as a back up precaution..use the bumpers to adjust it flush after the springs are removed


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (midwestbass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwestbass* »_Whew! I thought I was still in an alcoholic haze.
What? I am?
Crap.

Funny, it looked fine to me until I came OUT of the alcohol haze...that's when it started looking blurry.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_From Scott:
"She gained a whopping 20.5 +/-4 lbs!!!!!!
Which means that the seat and sunroof frame, a couple of chunks of sheet
metal, seat mounts and some undercoating weighed somewhere in the
neighborhood of 60 lbs!
Cage install itself weighs right around 80lbs"
Which should put our weight all up at 2520 for competition!!! Puts our power to weight ratio (assuming 115 hp) at roughly 22:1. Not great but better then stock at roughly 25:1. Plus the weight is all in better locations.








Now whats an STI's power to weight ratio?









_Modified by Shawn M. at 7:19 AM 3-9-2006_
that's a fat ho!
been gutting the drag car more the stuff we took out so far wasn't heavy enough







I hate when that happens.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

fat ho huh...weighs less then a second or third gen Miata!
Rally tires are getting mounted today, affixed the new sunroof cover plate, re hung the fuel filter and fired it up last night..


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (nickross)*









What the deal with the vents in the hood? U rig up some sort of CAI? Or planning on doing a turbo engine with TMIC?








Oh, and I would have to agree...more weight needs to come off...she still weighs more than a stock Coupe GT.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

but a cgt doesnt have quattro.....a 6 point roll bar, etc..








The hood was vented to help draw heat away from the radiator...thats no where near the intake..I moded the corner lamp housings for that


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

if we can score manual window regulators at the yard there is some more weight to save..still need to get real criticial with "extraneous" parts..like the dash..in all reality there really isn't much left to remove...i threw it all away already


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_but a cgt doesnt have quattro.....a 6 point roll bar, etc..








The hood was vented to help draw heat away from the radiator...thats no where near the intake..I moded the corner lamp housings for that

1. True dat. You have removed how much wieght in total?
2. I knew it was nowhere near the intake, intake is on the front passenger side like all type85s.







I figured you had congured up some sort of totally cust thingie.







Do you think that really helps remove the air?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

we removed 360 lbs before we added in 80 for the roll bar, seat base,etc
Yes it removes air, with the fan on you can feel it draw in from the moded corner lamp, and expells it out the louvers....
No cutom intake work, just a moded air box fed by the corner lamp ducting


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_fat ho huh...weighs less then a second or third gen Miata!

Miata's are that fat? I thought they were light like bunnies.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

first gens are, then they got heavier and heavier


----------



## nickross (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

A guy I work with just bought a tiny little Lotus. It has a 1.8 liter Toyota engine and produces 190 hp. Plus it only weights 1600 lbs!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

mmm elise..nice little car, to bad they're almost $50k


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_first gens are, then they got heavier and heavier

sounds familer


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (wantacad)*

She's back home and tons of fun to drive.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Yes Marla is home, St.Louis even welcomed her back with hail and downpours to make her feel better (rollseyes)
Let the finishing begin!


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

I see you made it home,







sorry about that. I was thinking maybe locknuts would work just as good?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Used a lock washer...we'll see if it works..no worried trent, it happens and its no big deal


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

started paint work yesterday, got the trunk masked and painted, prepped the roof as well and started to disassemble the hood
finally got the car in the garage too, first time since I've lived in this house that I've had a car IN the garage...


----------



## midwestbass (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_
finally got the car in the garage too, first time since I've lived in this house that I've had a car IN the garage...

Just in time for winter too. Errrrr wait a minute, what month is it?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

yeah I know..but w/o door seals she leaks like the Titanic


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

are you doing full door bars...cuz if you do you can gut the doors, and do you have to run glass..? or maybe lexan?(doors i mean)


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

we have roll bar style door bars (see the pics). I lexan'd the rear doors already and am thinking about doing the fronts as well. We dont have to run glass but we have it, I dont have anymore expensive Lexan MR10.


----------



## apexslider (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

nice looking set up! That's what I hope to do to mine in the next year. Lots of good info on weight reduction! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

weight is everywhere in these cars..you just have to cut a lot out


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

well we "may" go turbo afterall....how hard is it to swap in FI


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Very honored to announce 034EFI has agreed to help our project along too. If you havent yet, visit their website for all your motorsport Audi and turbo needs, Javad 's a great guy.


----------



## midwestbass (Oct 24, 2005)

Whew. That was close. This was almost on page 2. 
What's on deck for tomorrow night? Will I be on the Audi or the Saab? (hopefully you made it up to MI and back alright with the temp. fix) I found the part off my meter I was missing the other night by the way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

lol
Jay saw the paint job so far, we swapped in our replacement caliper and bolted the hood and trunk back on. Finally got the interior masked off so i can finish painting it as well.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Painted 90% of the interior this weekend along with the rally wheels. Should have the interior done tonight


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

You forgot that we got the passenger seat friday night


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

yup, Thanks to RacerGTI we now have a Kirkey aluminum seat for the co-driver/passenger/victim


----------



## Mike Ocksbigg (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_yup, Thanks to RacerGTI we now have a Kirkey aluminum seat for the co-driver/passenger/victim

Victim indeed....those things are HATEFUL for extended periods.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

let alone it'll be bolted to the floor...whom ever is belted in wont be able to see anything.
mwaahahahahaha


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

PICS????????


----------



## BooTyBankEr (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (Speed Raycer)*

man i can't wait to see some performance numbers for this car....


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

okay updates and pics
replaced the rear control arms with delrin equiped ones
built straight pipe (damn is it loud..heheheh)
painted the top half white..
all thats left is:
audi stripes
hang exhaust properly
replace front a-arms with delrin units
fix drivers window
figure out brake issue.
with out further ado


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

I'll get some mroe interior pics after we reattach all the nylon door panels


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

just a reminder, here is what we started with










_Modified by Shawn M. at 2:39 PM 4-15-2006_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

oh yeah, after the removal of every muffler on the car..our weight is now at 2500lbs even..more weight to go as well.


----------



## BooTyBankEr (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Frickin SWEET!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

lol...thanks man. I finally get to put all the little details on the car and finish it. Its been a loong 2 years.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

hung the straight pipe
solved brake issue (need drivers rear brake hose)
installed hood pin keepers
mounted fuel line to chassis


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Havent checked out this thread in a bit. She is looking mighty rally worthy Shawn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I really like how the car looks with the white on the top and I imagine it's going to look really kick azz with the stripes. Post up some more pictures, I really want to see this thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

I'll get the link to the whole gallery and post it.
I cant wait to have it done and drive the snot out of it.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

http://smg.photobucket.com/alb.../Audi/ 
should work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but doesn't http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

ok, this one works
http://smg.photobucket.com/alb.../Audi/


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Looks like its gonna be fun to rip that thing around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

yup. today Im replacing the bad brake line and swapping in the delrin front control arms.
Afterwords I hope to test fit all four rally wheel/tire assy. on the car and roll it out.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Nice tool you got there! Why is he holding a breaker bar though?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

he needed to be in a pic...lol
j/k pete


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

9 days left till race time!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

control arms in, need to install end links


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

4 days left
Last night I:
Installed the end links, torqued the CA bolts, adjusted the torque snubber and changed the plugs
all that remains is:
change oil
attach sway bar
gas up
drive to check for rubbing with the rally tires then race!
look for action shots next week!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

woot..straight pipe....worth the mega download
http://www.tlmotorsports.com/Marla.MOV
also a good way to get the cops to pay you a visit


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

no comments?


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_no comments?

Pete needs a tripod








Cops huh??? how'd that turn out?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

bailed into the garage and hid out upstairs...


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

DONE DONE DONE!











































We got brakes, we go racing!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We'll have pics and video next week. Wish us luck.


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

New photos will be up after 6:30pm CST


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Pete W.)*

see my new thread


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Pete W.)*

to keep this log current:
well there is joy and despair from the innaugural event. 
The joy, the car feel amazingly tight, our suspension set up is perfect this thing is loads of fun. 
The despair, after my first run, pete was up...half way through his run....the fuel pump takes a **** on us.








Now I have a spare, but you all know what a PITA mess it is, so I left it at home so as not to soil this nice farmers field with gasoline...our day was done after 2 mintes of drving.








To make matters worse, a technical problem with our video camera meant nothing recorded of my full chat run...or petes plauged run.








we'll fix it, address some other small things and be back at it..but after 19months of hard work only to have this happen...we need some time off.


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Sorry to hear about the bad luck. Just look at it this way .... the next Rally-X is only a month and change away!!!! That's nothin!!!!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

true, But Im getting married that weekend so pete (and you Scott) will have to drive it to see if its fixed.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

we trudge forward slowly...
rolled the fender lips for tire clearance in front, and the lower portion of the lip in the rear
removed and threw out fender liners in front (trash goes out tomorrow if anyone wants them)
Installed:
new (used) bosch fuel pump from my spares shelves (fwiw the old pimp was showing 10+ohms of resisitance..spec is 8.5 tops)
new post pump fuel filter
new pump to pressure accumulator fuel line (100psi rubber line)
waiting for:
in line fuel filter (between tanks and pump)
nice weather to try and see if we fixed it









After thats done:
re-bleed brakes
change oil
check bolt tq#'s on everything
add a mufler so I can drive it on the street (







)
and then Pete gets to drive it at the next event (june 11th) as Im getting married that weekend


_Modified by Shawn M. at 7:44 AM 5-17-2006_


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

I might be able to swipe a 2.5" Flowmaster TYPE muffler off of a buddy. Let me know if you need it


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

sure Scott!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*









added a new toy to the stable


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Also found this!!!!!
http://www.stlrallyx.org/media....html


----------



## Diesel_Weasel (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_woot..straight pipe....worth the mega download
http://www.tlmotorsports.com/Marla.MOV
also a good way to get the cops to pay you a visit

lol, i remember when my coupe had a hole in the exhaust before the cat, quite a noise. good thing i don't live in califoria, even though canada here was supposed to abide to the kyoto accord. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kyoto_Protocol


----------



## Shawn'sFanClub (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Hey Shawn!








It’s Robin, your #1 fan. I saw this site from one of your e-mails a while back. I just read your thread, and I must say “FRICKIN SWEET!” http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You guys have put a ton of work into that Audi. It looks great. It was a good idea to do a progress thread. That way when you get discouraged you can read this over and make yourself feel better. I hope you get your fuel problem worked out. I know what it is like to work on something so hard and long to find problems. I think you should reward yourself by taking a break for a short time. Probably till after the wedding and such.
Treat your self to some rides in that awesome Scooby. Hell, dive it out here to Colorado.







Did you hit your break-in period yet. I am sure you are dieing to floor that puppy. You do know you have to take me out in it, when I get out there!








Anyways, I just wanted to put my 2 cents worth in. Now that I have tainted your thread, I’ll take off…
Later~
PS. Jud and I will be seeing you in St. Louis, with or without Grant. We wouldn’t miss seeing you and Sprite unless the world ended.








Cheers!!











_Modified by Shawn'sFanClub at 5:06 PM 6/1/2006_


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn'sFanClub)*

Wait why dose shawn get a fan club


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

ROBIN! Great to see you here and thanks for the words! Cant wait to see you guys and yes you'll get a ride for sure. Feel free to post away and explore "the tex"
See you guys soon..

and Pete its 'cause I rock...lol


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

Quick update the car is not ready for me to run this weekend as Shawn is getting married on the 10th and me moving. We didn't get a chance to finish up. We still need the prefilter. 
Thankfully Sparky AKA Jay was able to compleatly rewire the fule pump but we will not start it till we get the formentioned filter.


----------



## midwestbass (Oct 24, 2005)

So let's do it already!!!!!
Ruiners.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Marla's being a "camper"...
I need to get her done so I can get my jackstands out from under her to work on the Subaru and the SAAB. Maybe tonight I'll reassembly the front end so I can get 2 jack stands....hrmmm


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Glad to see Marla is cooperating http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And your life is now over that your getting married


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

re-assembled the front crap flaps, put her back on her street tires and set back on the ground.
Re-claimed my jack stands and worked on the scoob, checked out the saab and went on my way.
Life isn't over Krant, its just begining. My budget however is over. Especially since Im the only income right now and we cant survive on mine alone. Dare I say it Marla "may" have to go.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_
Dare I say it Marla "may" have to go.








 What are you looking to get for it if you do decide to sell it??? PM me if you like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

PM'd you


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_PM'd you









WHAT


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

easy couger....


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

car is officially for sale


----------



## PxTx (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

A real shame. I think you should stick with it and compete with the car. You kinda owe it to your sponsors.


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (PxTx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PxTx* »_A real shame. I think you should stick with it and compete with the car. You kinda owe it to your sponsors.

[sponsor mode]+1







[/sponsor mode]
PM me over at s2o what Sprite's looking for in a job. Stephs broker might be looking for some office help.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

i know I owe to my sponsors and generally feel like **** about this,hell I owe it to myself as well let alone Pete,Scott,Jay, Buren, Marty,Phil etc. But right now we barely eeking by, and have been for 4 months now. My wifes car needs work as she is taking the bus right now, I have an iffy buyer for my GTI who told me a month ago was gonna buy it and its still in my back yard, the audi is leaking fuel all over my garage right now for some unkown reason and im working my BUTT off to keep us from going under. Im taking a second job to keep our bills going the right way so you tell me when the hell I have time to finish this OR the money its gonna take.


_Modified by Shawn M. at 7:32 AM 7-31-2006_


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

Trust me Shawn, you'll get through it. Went through the same thing during the 2nd story. 1st time in my life I ever bounced a check. Tried selling the 'vert, had a guy that was going to buy and backed out... etc. 
Nobody... well maybe Pete







, is going to push you to finish, because nobody wants to see Marla head out the door.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

pete understands, since he's gone back to school and now lives in festus we haven't worked on it together in months
I know we'll get through it but im tired of being stressed out 24/7 for the last 4 months


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Speed Raycer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Raycer* »_Nobody... well maybe Pete








, is going to push you to finish, because nobody wants to see Marla head out the door.

Not me I too have been in his shoes and it sucks.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

well she's trying to get back on my good side. She stopped leaking fuel and seems to be asking to be worked on,maybe if she and mother nature collaborate to drop the temp and stop the leak things could get done.


----------



## midwestbass (Oct 24, 2005)

Fear not. Things will work out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

if I drink enough, I still like her


----------



## midwestbass (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_if I drink enough, I still like her

Good thing that's pretty much everyday.








It's "only" going to be in the high 80's for the next 5 days or so. If you want to work on her let me know. I'm down.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Sure
Last night I jacker her up, pulled the drivers rear wheel and set her down on jack stands.
Motivation slowly awakening


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

yeah the GTI buyer left me hanging AGAIN..you think you can trust someone...


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_yeah the GTI buyer left me hanging AGAIN..you think you can trust someone...

I still can't beleive that he of all people are doing this to you.







That is one man I would not expect this from.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

worked on it again last night:
bypassed gravity check valve on fuel tank after checking it (passed test per bentley procedure but made me feel iffy)
retightened all fuel system connections (leaks happen for a reason, especially after being het cycled in my garage)
checked for kinked fuel lines-none
checked CIS flapper for free movement (nice and smoove) as I was concerned it had locked up.
Since Im changing the oil in my WRX im gonna get the last fuel filter and fire it up soon.


_Modified by Shawn M. at 7:03 AM 8-17-2006_


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Pete W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pete W.* »_
I still can't beleive that he of all people are doing this to you.







That is one man I would not expect this from.

If it's who I think it is... Let's see how many generic terms I can use:
Too many irons in the fire, Heart's writing checks his wallet can't pay.
It was over a year between the time we measured for his cage and when he finally dropped it off. 
T minus one month til the RallyX at Gateway. Let me know if you need to borrow my trailer. I'll be letting some buddies drive the Accord as it'll be it's last hurrah before I sell it/junk it (Bought Phil L's SE-R







)


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

thanks Scott will do.
I know we're comming up on it, and soon. Im working on it tomorrow with Jay since Pete is off to treffen (what happened to being to busy for car related stuff huh?) So Im hoping to have it running tomorrow afternoon. Or be even more confused then I am.
Congrats on getting Phil's car, fun little ride.


_Modified by Shawn M. at 12:19 PM 5-23-2007_


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_Pete is off to treffen (what happened to being to busy for car related stuff huh?) 

After this weekend my Saturdays are freed back up and I’m still trying to get my school schedule fixed so I can work on her during the week.
.
.
.
If you have something to say call me latter today!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

nothing more to say


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (midwestbass)*

well I got off my arse and did some work this weekend. Changed the fuel filter that feeds the pump and low and behold I found an iseue. It looked like someone had packed it full of coffee grounds! 
no wonder it kept eating pumps we werent getting any gas to the pump! I'd swear we've changed that one before...or did I? 
SO I change that one out, re tighten all my connections, re hang the filter and power up the system again. 
Pump sounds great upon prime (suuuuper quite), crank.....nada 
prime again..crank......nada (we then hear fuel flow back into the tank in big bubbles) and the systems starts leaking again 
Now I bypassed the gravity vent to make sure the tank wasnt becoming a giant vac reservoir so its not sealed up by anymeans. So what gives? Why am I getting massive back feed into the tank? 
Also seems to not be getting any fuel into the cylinders, I pulled the first 3 plugs and all were dry woth no gass smell...hrm? Check the t-belt its there and intact, I checked the flapper door on the cis and it moves freely...need to check for spark and then back check the system from the front back...argh 
has it been determined if you can run with out a pressure accumulator? Maybe mine is clogged up and not allowing the proper pressure/fuel flow?


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

Did you try to crack the fuel lines open just past the pump? Is there pressure? Same questions at the fuel distibution block?
If I get any insperational thoughts I will call you.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

there is pressure past the pump (the pressure accumulator and second filter are both post pump)
I have also checked for fuel at the head
dont call, TM


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

Ok then let me know if we are going to work on her this weekend


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey Shawn!
What's the latest with Marla? She going to make it to the rally-x on the 17th?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

thats the plan, I have 1 1/2 weeks to make it run


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*relief*

IT RUNS AGAIN!
Dont ask why it wasnt Im still puzzled


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

SHE's ALIIVE!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

gonna try to change the oil tomorrow while on a house break (we're cleaning top to bottom...argh) then all I have to do is rebleed the brakes, mount the tires and trailer over to the event.
Damn its close.


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_gonna try to change the oil tomorrow while on a house break (we're cleaning top to bottom...argh) 

Well, there's the problem right there!! You're doing spring cleaning at the end of summer! Rally-x prep is reserved for end of summer (and fall/winter/spring/beginning of summer).


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

we have to clean stem to stern every few months...not just for spring.
Changed the oil and cleaned the car, bleeding the brakes is planned for thursday.
Cant wait to run 'er!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

hey Scott, did Pete ever get you the pics we took of Marla?


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

yep! need them back? I think I've got them at work...


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

no, I just wanted to make sure you finally got some of the finished product. 
Will you be out spectating this weekend?


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Speed Raycer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Raycer* »_yep! need them back? I think I've got them at work...

nope those are yours to keep and do with what you will I have a copy of them all on my computer


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Co-ordinating my tow vehicle situation tonight, car will be done by buttoned up and on the rally rubber tomorrow night.


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

I'll be there "competing" and I use that term loosely. I talked a buddy into it so we're going to put the Accord through the paces for one last hurrah before I retire it from my ownership.
Although, I've got a buyer for it already, so I might just bring the SE-R rather than tear up $$$
Any chance I can get some fun runs in Marla? Also would like to get you guys and JT & the Impreza together to snap some pics


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

WOW!
The car ran flawlessly for the event, two drivers 10 runs total. The roll bar that Izzy's installed made the old girl feel tight and responsive while giving me a peace of mind about safety. It got pretty rutty in one turn, bad enough the front left lunched a fender.
What a fun car i tell ya, played with diff. setting to find the "right" ones for the conidtions (hard pack and loose dirt/grass) found the center locked only was perfect, great on throttle rotation not too much push.
Scott, had the rain not moved in you would have had fun runs for sure. Lets try to co-ordinate something with JT you and I for pics, we can get somethig together for sure.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*









flared the fenders last night


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Pics thanks to rally buddy Curt Faigle


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

man that is fun


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

finished the fenders tonight (at least for now, I'll do the finish filling later)
AND....
we bled the clutch! *cheers all around*
We've been dreading this since we got the car, and after the event on sunday, well it needed it.
Lets just say the pedal feels great!
Now all thats left is:
Set rear toe in to zero toe
clean the car
check chassis bolt torques and thats it.
Next event is end of the month.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Awesome Shawn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So I take it you came to your senses and Marla is no longer for sale?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

nope she's mine till someone throws money at me


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

!!!! Consider yourself pelted by pennies!!!! Let me knwo when I can pick her up








Wish the next event was on the 30th







Goofy family portrait for the in-laws at 11am on Sunday. Don't they know I'm hooked on Rally-X?!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

its always the in-laws that screw it all up huh.
Well Scott I DO happen to have a nice lil GTI that'd be peeeeerrrrfect for a rally build. 
Plus since Marla needs some things done we could work out a veeery fair trade plus some money for it.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Next event this weekend! Trying to figure out how to get there though


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hmmm... any chance of a temp tag??? It'd have to be safety inspected, but that's pretty much it. Not sure what hoops you'd have to jump through on the title.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Title is clear and In my name. I could very easily get an inspection on it and be passed, but what a looooong drive and her reliability record isn't the best yet.


_Modified by Shawn M. at 9:02 AM 9-25-2006_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

damnit
all my rides, my ability to get an "inspection" and my chances to get to the event are going right in the toilet


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

found a trailer, need a truck


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

outta luck...no truck=no event for Marla








Well atleast the GTI might sell this weekend


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

luck!
Thanks to Bud we've got a van and a trailer now!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Well Pete finally got to drive 90% of an event. A Loooooooong .8 mile course and 6 runs worth of fun (well 5 actually) and the filter had its fill of debris.
The fender rolling I did works great
the car at full song echoing off the trees is amazing
we have some awesome suspension travel
and we SO need a roof scoop
now to troubleshoot our fuel tank debris issue (still...grrrr) and move on


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

For the runs that I got she felt great. But after a 4mo motorsport and a year rallycross hiatis(sp?) the driver needs work. She did what I wanted when I wanted shame that I was asking at the wrong times. 
I cant wait to see the pnotos and the incar of the last two runs I got.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

mark is gonna send me the pics this week
I have no idea how we're gonna host and post the video


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

I love to see photos of this car being used for what you built it for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

lol, I do to! More pics = more use and thats what Im after


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

We can host the video at google video or it looks like photobucket can host the videos as well


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

ahhh but how do we go from Mini DV to PC?


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

ve have our vays


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

woot!
New fuel tank has been sourced thanks to Eurowner.


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

More photos of her running can be found here taken by Mark or John Huebbehttp://smg.photobucket.com/alb...?sc=3 



_Modified by Pete W. at 3:23 PM 10-5-2006_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

those are pretty good
more proof!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Pete W.)*


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

got a new fuel tank today from Eurowner (thanks Scott!) changing it out obviously
adding another set of Hella's
Adding the roof scoop
starting the prep for 100 Acre Woods Rally, adding another seat, rally computer,etc


----------



## dylan2187 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

are you using fogs or diving lights? im tryin to get a set for my 4000 but i dont no what to get cuz im not guuna be tearin through darkness like you will i have some light and i dont wanna blind people.
ps sick picture and nice looking car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Dye, Im actually using 2 sets of drving lights insetad of fogs as I need as much light outfront as possible. The center two are aimed straight ahead, the new pair are mounted outboard of the blinkers and are aimed out to illuminate the corners and sides of the road. On the road I wont have either on.
For your uses I would reccomend some Hella 500's or 550's (rectangular ones) in the driving pattern. Just make sure you aim them correctly.


----------



## dylan2187 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

you dont think ill blin people with the driving lights though?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

not if you aim them correctly


----------



## dylan2187 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

ok ty. also im honestly not trying to pester but are there any events in the PA,NY,NJ area? id love to come and watch one if possible.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

I have no idea, Im in Missouri. Check the regional forums


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

back on topic:
drained, pulled and beat the old fuel tank last night
tried to install the new one and sumtin' aint right ere.....
either the neck got bent during shipping or the tank is different dimensions..either way it flat out doesn't fit YET...yes I said yet as Im not afraid to modfiy items to fit my needs.


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Remember... Poof = bad


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

lol
no poof, but I did learn that the neck on these tanks fist perfectly in the banister of my back steps, a little pressure and *pop* the neck went back to shape!
Tank fits all is good again in the universe


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

tank is in, bolted down and plumbed out. All thats left is the pesky gromet and to relocate the 5/8" vent line that the 84 has, and the 87 doesn't. The trunk hinge arm hits it now and wont let the trunk close...


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Bah.... trunk pins! Or better yet, get rid of the 400 lb trunk lid!!!







Oh yeah, I forgot, its only a 200 lb trunklid now...


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Careful Scott, I may make you pin it....








I just need some daylight to look at it an re-route the line..if not..trunk pins it is


----------



## itjstagame (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: (Dye-Lohn Nj)*

>>>>>ok ty. also im honestly not trying to pester but are there any events in the PA,NY,NJ area? id love to come and watch one if possible.
I'd like to see the 4kq in action as well. I'm in NY and the only event I've been to is http://www.rallynewyork.com It's twice a year and draws a number of cool cars. The other one I considered going to was in PA: http://www.stpr.org/
So there's two events kind of in the area.
I wish I had the time or money to rally prep a car, for now I'll continue to work on making an awesome street car and auto/rally crosser.


----------



## itjstagame (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: (itjstagame)*

Hey Shawn!
I just finally read the couple months of back story. I haven't looked at this forum in quite a long time, because I'm going through the same monetary crisis you are, getting married and to add to that... having a kid







. I've been putting my toys on hold too :-(. I've missed out on some killer rallyx season around me but I just don't have anything to drive there. Anyway, it'll all be worth it, just glad to see you're doing better. I have just as much trouble selling stuff, even stuff I really really actually want to get rid of (like derilect Caprices).
Also, did you ever figure out the gas issue? I know you got a new tank... You mentioned the check valves and back pipes and everything that I have no idea about and looked at only briefly. My tank seems to leak sometimes and I sometimes smell gas in the car (figured one of the vent return lines had a slight leak or something), but these things never much bothered me until it started to be unable to go faster than 40MPH and then 10MPH and then wouldn't start. I thought it was electrical related, even though it's got a new distributor and plugs and wires, but it sounds similar to yours. I've never heard the bubbling back into the tank myself.
I did find the leak to be the main line off the bottom of my tank, that metal tube/nub was rusted through, I just cut off the end and shoved fuel hose as far up it as I could and clamped it twice. Seems to work. 
Is Marla an '84 or did you get an '84 tank? How do they differ and can I rip all those vent lines out of there? Because mines an '84 4kq. I'm replacing my fuel system and management and the engine so I'm trying to forget my CIS nightmares.
If it happens again something else to look at is the mechanical fuel pressure regulator after the CIS distributor. That maintains very high back pressure, when mine failed it just sent all the fuel pumped back into the tank (via the return line) and didn't give fuel to the cylinders.
Good luck!


_Modified by itjstagame at 9:43 AM 10/17/2006_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

our fuel issue was our old tank, the inside was covered and full of rust scale and debris..nasty. The new tank is in and just needs some final touches to be ready to start agaain.
On the 84' tanks they have a 5/8" diameter vent line from the neck to the top of the tank, plus they have the carbon canister vent line up top as well. The bottom has the feed and return nipples and thats it. You could cap off the big vent line no problem and delete the check valve, but you still need 1 vent line to atmosphere. No gains or advantages will be found from deleting a vent line.
The bubling back into the tank was simply the air in the return line getting purged as fuel re-filled the lines. I did however remove the 2 way valve on the carbon canister line to assure no problems.
Marla is an 87, the 84 tank has te big vent line on the neck to the tank body where the 87 has the line internally instead. If you're going to ditch the cis just make sure your tank is good and clean inside, use fresh rubber lines and vent hoses. Your weird fuel issue is strange for sure. Have you changed all the fuel filters, air filter etc? Does your pump prime?
The pressure accumulator under the car still works, although its not required to run the car. It only serves to keep fuel at the CIS head so it'll start with less cranking and priming. I may delete it in the name of simplicity.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

when Pete W is less slacker and hosts the video you can see her in action..


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_when Pete W is less slacker and hosts the video you can see her in action..

I will have to Up Load from your house on thursday.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

lol
then why'd you take the tape?


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

becaouse I have the hardware and software on my desktop to retreive the video and put it in to WMP format.


----------



## theenico (Nov 12, 2003)

Good stuff. Hi Scott.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

hey Nico, I met you ages ago at Gateway the night of the "Immunity Truck"..you were tail gate skiiing on your shoes..
Gotcha Pete, so you're bringing it already transfered?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Back on topic again, I had to remove the 5/8" vent line on the '84 tank to allow the trunk to close, where the line would run is EXACTLY where the trunk hinge swings through








So some duct tape and hose clamps sealed off the nipples







and the trunk now closes! The hinges on the 84 MUST be different as the nipple on the neck almost hits the '87 hunges.


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (theenico)*

Wow! THere's ablast from the past! Hey Nico!
Anyway... it's thursday.... where's the video?







C'Mon Pete... aren't you finished putting the Vette back together yet?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

we fired the car up last night! We have a few small details to sort out but it runs again and is damn near ready for the next event.
Scott are you driving her?
AS for the video I have the DVD disk right here at work with me....but the files are HUGE and not internet friendly at all. So after some re-sizing they can be hosted.


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Speed Raycer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Raycer* »_ Pete... aren't you finished putting the Vette back together yet?

in a word no been to busy with other stuff I think I finish the vette tomorrow night while its on the trailer


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

nothing like waiting till the last minute eh?
you and I need to co-ordinate photo's as well, what heat you're running etc


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_nothing like waiting till the last minute eh?
you and I need to co-ordinate photo's as well, what heat you're running etc

Nothing motivates like a deadline








as for what heat I have no idea


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

If I can make it, I'd love to co-drive! I'll let you know for sure in the next couple of days.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Cool lemme know


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Pete had a big weekend, trying his hand with this:








Yet another project Izzy's has helped out with


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

That would be a pic I would have never thought to see here. That Vette is more then a hand full


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

thought I'd share your adventure for you and show off my pic


----------



## itjstagame (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_Back on topic again, I had to remove the 5/8" vent line on the '84 tank to allow the trunk to close, where the line would run is EXACTLY where the trunk hinge swings through








So some duct tape and hose clamps sealed off the nipples








and the trunk now closes! The hinges on the 84 MUST be different as the nipple on the neck almost hits the '87 hunges.

Yeah, the '84 truck is very different. It's just a lid. The lights and liscense plate are attached to the car always. The hinges are very small and unintrusive, I think because the trunk lid was so much lighter than the '85-'87 one.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

damnit....that makes total sense...hrmm...anyone have an 84 trunk they wanna sell....


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Just got the official word, we ARE the 00 the Rally America 100 Acre Woods Trespassers Wil Rally 2007!


----------



## Hassel to the Hoff (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Sweet dude! Can't wait to hear that thing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

hear it you will...trust me you wont miss it..nor will the surrounding counties


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

next event is sunday! Wish us luck (hopefully we wont need it)


----------



## midwestbass (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Pete already jinxed the car twice. Going for the hat trick Pete?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

if he hat tricks, we take him texas water skiing


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_if he hat tricks, we take him texas water skiing

Sounds like fun can I at least have a say in how the rope is tied








Oh and just remember VW/Audis pic the owners (drivers) so marla might not like me










_Modified by Pete W. at 1:36 PM 11-2-2006_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

that is true...she didn't like Marty AT ALL, she seems to like Jay.....dude you might be screwed.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

replaced the leaky old filter with one from a 89-92 VW 8v golf (has 2 nipples vs. 2 banjo bolts) and removde the psi accumulator. Car runs well, has no leaks we're ready for sunday


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

Awesome!
Looks like I'll have a couple of guys co-driving, so I'll be driving the SE-R.
I've got some fun run dibs on Marla if Pete doesn't tick her off







Hopefully, we can get some in as I'll need to leave around 1:30ish


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

you got it scott, I'll give up a timed run even to get you in the car. We'll work it out.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

WE DID IT!!!!!!!!
A whole event completed w/o a hitch. 15 runs between 3 drivers, aaaaaalmost set FTD for first heat, we beat WRX's and an STI....
We can now breath a breathe of relief knowing we did it right..it works...it fun..and its quick.
Details, stories and pics to come.


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

I wouldn't say w/o a hitch we did have a couple of items that need to be addressed nothing major and neither of them MY FAULT







.
Shawn till next time


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

ok..the hitches were so insignificant I cant cound them as hitches:
the alternator belt squeals
and the exhaust almost fell of after Pete's runs..almost being the key word as the last nut and bolt were real soldiers and hung in there. Fwiw open headers are REAL loud


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*picatures*


























Thanks to Terec at TLMotorsports Photography for the images


_Modified by Shawn M. at 11:01 AM 11-10-2006_


----------



## apavlov (Dec 4, 2005)

Vey nice! I remember seeing the beginnig of this project like a year ago...never thought it would come out looking this good.
Which windows did you replace with plexiglass? Straight pipe sound great. Is there a reason you picked those wheels? How much do they weigh?
Oh, and hows that video coming along? Please don't compress the audio too much.


_Modified by apavlov at 2:37 PM 11/12/2006_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

thanks!
the back doors have the lexan in them
got those wheels for free and 15" rally tires are easier to come by then 14's...they're not real heavy nor are they real light...the tires are stupidly heavy
the straight pip is on its way out, we've been asked to run a muffler at the rally this feb..








we have the video, but it takes a DVD cd on its own so I have no idea how we can make it more user friendly.


----------



## apavlov (Dec 4, 2005)

You can import the video file into Windows Media Maker and then export it as an .mpeg. I'm assuming it is so huge because it is uncompressed, in .avi format.
EDIT: It's Windows Movie Maker found under "accessories" in the start menu.


_Modified by apavlov at 9:06 AM 11/13/2006_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

thanks Apavlov----Pete did you see that^
Well the car is up on jack stands
I've removed 12lbs of mud from the last event
I removed all the wheels and the suspension looks great, although we lost our rear rubber helper springs somewhere...
removed the straight pipe (







) and am working out the new exhaust..longer and maybe no muffler...need to hear it still
removed the grille and headlight so I can change the filter and so we can tighen the alternator belt (damn its loose)
I vacumed out the car too
Lots to go watch this space...
and as soon as the huebbebbebebabebsbsbsb get in gear we'll have some pics too


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

I did see that. I have already sent the tape to James at Shimmy Sideways for us as payback for the favor that we did for him.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

excellent...good call


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

thanks to a local racer, friend and car nut we have secured transport to the rally!
Legal at that.


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

UBPGDT


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

Shawn, let me know when we can get Marla in for updates. I've got a bimmer in this weekend for a full cage, then Russo's Firechicken which will take me to around 2nd week in December.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Scott, let us know about 2 weeks in advance, and we'll be ready.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Pete's dropping off the new roof scoop/vent tonight
If the damn weather warms up a touch I may get something donw this weekend....but probably not


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*









You really cant enjoy the car building experience until you smell like Kerosene







_Only_ $104 from northern


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

exposed flames around Marla are bad mmm kay
while she no longer leaks fuel, I dont want to give her a reason to explode
I have small electric space heaters I intend to use..
lol Just Noticed "Mr. Heater"...is that like Mr Plow?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (itjstagame)*

chassis rigidity..check


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (itjstagame)*

well I got out and took advantage of the gorgeous weather today and finished the roof scoop prep work, just need to liquid gasket and bolt it on
also:
attached drivers side mirror (needed for transit stages)
passengers wiper
checked our street/snow tires
made my tool list to bring to the rally ( I know now why teams have vans)
and started to layout the exhaust..since the cat is shot I can eliminate that
tomorrow I hope to really start laying out the pipe work
also got to drive a new M-Coupe...wow I need one of these


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

wired up the new set of hella's today, added the switch to the panel, tied up all the wiring inside.Jay just needs to incorporate them into the flow now
removed the cat converter and started to look at the new exhaust routing...I "may" have enough pipe to do this w/o a junk yard run, we'll see.
Cleaned out the garage too, now we wont get quite as durty under the car.
I feel better now as I felt behind on the work we need to do, looks liek its undercontrol from here on out...hope I dont jinx myself.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

first off !!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.rally-america.com/story.php?article=165
Second of all we got the roof scoop bonded and bolted on, removed the cat and physically laid out the exhaust pipes...


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Video's are 7mb ea.,Right click save as please, and turn up the volume... THANKS to James at shimysideways.com for the video conversion.
http://www.shimmysideways.com/...1.wmv 
http://www.shimmysideways.com/...2.wmv 

Run one is where the motor cuts out for a second as the filter clogs, run two is a leisurely lap around the .8 mile course.


----------



## BlackSpeed66 (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

F'ing awesome vids! Props dude







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

thanks!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Monday the exhaust gets made AND welded thanks to a good friend Mac, who loves to weld.
Tuesdau is general work night and finishing up wiring
wednesday is rally computer install
After that she goes to scott for his voodoo (no magic in the ship right?) and then to shake down....
2 months to go and im panicking


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

well I made the exhaust yesterday and din't get to make a nice rear exit like I wanted...so I had to fab up a side exit on the passengers side aft of the body jack pad....
I just couldn't get an overaxle system I liked to work...


----------



## whtvr (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

A really amazing project and a truly inspiring thread! I hope to get to the point where I can built a weekend rallier in my garage one day as well.
A







for you sir!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (whtvr)*

thankyou, love the








If you do start a project start by driving the car for awhile and sorting the little issues first..saves a lot of time in the end.
Last night we got the exhaust welded up, covered the fuel lines with a plastic skid plate, ziptied all the vac connections at the diffs and "most" of them in the engine bay.
Mac dropped off the rallycomputer so I can work on the mount for it, next week we'll get it all wired up.
January 6th the car goes back to Izzy's for its next dose of voodoo


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

sooooo close


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Merry x-mas/holidays from Marla and the ADD Team


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Marla goes to Izzy's this weekend for the final updates!
I managed to sneak out to the garage this weekend and bolt on and tighten down the exhaust...needless to say there is ZERO movement to the system abd should be fine for the event. 
Hoping to fire it back up tonight and do a final check before driving it over fri-sat'ish


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Tonight with Jays help, Ok tonight Jay finished the Rally Computer and the HAM Radio while Shawn and I got her street wheels and tires on and once we all finished up came the moment of truth as the poor girl hasn’t been started in a long time and what do you know she started right up. 
The exhaust that Shawn fabbed up is amazingly and stiff, almost no movement at all. It has a couple of leeks none of which shows that we have some back pressure so we should gain some torque back and the sound is just amazing. 
Shawn said he is going to track down the minor leeks during the week before she goes to Izzy's for the finishing touches.
I tell you I am very excited.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

yeah leak busting's gonna be fun I tell ya...wish I had a welder that'd fix it but good.
I too am excited gonna tweak the rest of the week and then deliver to Izzy's


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Hmmmm Too bad you guys don't know anyone with a welder who might also be one of your sponsors








Let's plan on Saturday AM if that's ok with you Shawn. I'm going to hold off on the SE-R axle as I'm really not looking forward to it.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Scott, if you;d be willing to weld up the pipes that would be awesome...I hate exhaust clamps
Sat. am it is, shoot me an e-mail or call me with a time and we'll be there


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Drove her over to Izzy's on Saturday, damn this car is stiff on tarmac..cant wait to slap some slicks on it...
Now its up to scott to work his voodoo and I'll post some progress shots as I see it...who knows I may not see it till its done..
Scott dont forget about the foam in the rockers (eternally sorry for that)


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

wow!
Just got some images from Scott of the skid plate and skid plate subframe...wow is all I've got to say. Supercool...maybe Pete can host and post a few of the good ones...
and no Im not telling what I used for a skid plate


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

I made sure to flip it over


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

roflmao
thanks Scott..dont let it stop you


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (BlackSpeed66)*

Scott also turned out the light bar today, is this man good or what!?
I'll make Pete host and post tonight while we work on my wifes car.


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

Here are some of the Photos of Scott's great work so far


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

"Might" be able to picke her up tomorrow night even!
Scott you're the man!!!!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Co-driver seat mount is being made today and the skid plate & light bar are being tidied up as we speak.
Man this is like christmas all over again!


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Looks like it might be time for a new radiator soon... or thats just alot of dirt.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

????
She leaks when cold and I've got a jar of "stopf^%$ingleaking" at home for it.
So what are you seeing there? She is dirty


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

I'll buy Pete a beer if he can guess where those grey tubes are from that run back from the bent tube








Seat mount will be done tonight. Would have been done already but I ran out of 8x1.25 bolts for the Sparco. Picked some up on my way to work. The seats right rear threads on the nutsert are pretty chewed up. I *might* try and run a tap in there for you.... might make it worse though.


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_????
She leaks when cold and I've got a jar of "stopf^%$ingleaking" at home for it.

Nothing quite like staring up at your project deep in thought about how your going to do something and having the German Antifreeze Torture hit your right in the safety glasses!
BTW.... I got Poofed by a 6" long flame thrower again today.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

d'oh
the German Anitfreeze torture AND the Poof!
Man so much for her playing nice huh..
as for the seat, pete only needs 3 bolts to hold him in place








See you tonight around 7'ish?


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Speed Raycer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Raycer* »_I'll buy Pete a beer if he can guess where those grey tubes are from that run back from the bent tube








Seat mount will be done tonight. Would have been done already but I ran out of 8x1.25 bolts for the Sparco. Picked some up on my way to work. The seats right rear threads on the nutsert are pretty chewed up. I *might* try and run a tap in there for you.... might make it worse though.

I don't drink beer but I will take a rum and coke.
Shawn Sam Platt helped build part of our car.








For those ouf you that don't know He is the previous owner of the Corvette that I autocross.


_Modified by Pete W. at 7:19 AM 1-11-2007_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Im not giving into that whole Sam Platt hoopla...its tubing from a cool car, being used on mine...unless it gives me vette like power Im painting it gloss black


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Cars home, painting the new bits today


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

its too bad you'll never see the skid plate frame, it looks great with all its gussets coated in shiny black
The light bar will look great, needs an Izzy's sticker though


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

I think I've got a spare one around here somewhere








Snap some pics for me with it all nice & purdy. I forgot to get pics of the final product(s)


_Modified by Speed Raycer at 1:08 PM 1-16-2007_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Will do tonight, Steffy wants them off the dining room table anyways...but Im not going to the garage when its 16 degree's!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Took pics, forgot them at home


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

i have pics..but no host..Pete Im sending them to you


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_i have pics..but no host..Pete Im sending them to you

And here they are


----------



## nickross (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Pete W.)*

Awesome! How much to have exact duplicates made lol?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Nick, Im sure Scott could do it for you using mine as templates. There are parts that will need to be welded onto your chassis and cross members though.


----------



## midwestbass (Oct 24, 2005)

Been a while since I checked in on this thread... Shawn and I got a bunch of little stuff taken care of today. Fixed the heater valve under the hood and also unstuck the defrost vents. Fished the rally computer and radio wires. 
Shawn, Pete, next week I'll have a nice little surprise for Marla.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

yaaa surprises are fun...is it a stripper and a bottle of vodka?


----------



## midwestbass (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_yaaa surprises are fun...is it a stripper and a bottle of vodka?

Dammit. Now my surprise doesn't seem so nice.


----------



## nickross (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (midwestbass)*

So what did you ever end up doing for suspension? 
There's a chance I'll be turning my current 4kq into a beater and am interested in beefing up my suspenion. I used to have 90 20v springs on it with Boge's but I sold those and lowered my car. Now it's no fun to drive and I want a lifted beater again. So I figured I'd ask around to find out what kind of suspension people are rallying with.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Nick
We're running e-bay special shocks on stock springs...next year Im switching to 90 quattro springs and maybe Boge shocks as our current set up is too soft, fun but too soft.
Ideally I'd go with an aftermarket higher rate longer free length spring that would lift us and raise the spring rates, but the only way to really do that on these cars is coiovers and thats some serious money...more then any other component on the car thus far and I hate having to keep threads clean.
Im gonna search for an appropriate spring diameter longer coild with higher rates from some OEM car..it must exist
and jay I was imagining a wire stripper and vodka


----------



## The Doc (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Just a thought, but you might try giving these guys a call:
John R Spring
1782 E Maple Rd
Troy, MI 48083-4211
(248) 588-7200 
They set a buddy of mine up with springs at a very reasonable price. That was several years ago but it might be worth the phone call.
-David


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

thanks David...although I may have found my 80/90 springs already...


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

still need to aim them....but we got light


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

thanks Pete!
they light up the garage real well


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

Another view of the lights


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

the wires will be trimmed to fit tonight and all zip tied up outta the way


----------



## midwestbass (Oct 24, 2005)

Sorry I couldn't make it tonight. I think my crisis is now averted though. It's going to cost me.... but it's more or less averted.
I'll get those connectors to you this weekend.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Glad stuff worked out Jay..see you this weekend.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

cool 
got my 8lb neodyium (sp?) magnets, JB Kwik and some duct tape..mix all together and apply to driveshaft. 
Located one of my pick ups on the drivers side of the tranny tunnel right aft of the seat rail and center bearing, drilled right through the tunnel and blammo! Perfect mount. 
The other is on the partial former rib in the tunnel towards the tail shaft of the trans, also in the tranny tunnel (this way both are clear of any and all debris). I will make a small aluminum angle bracket and fasten the pick up the the rib. 
Powered up the Rally computer and checked to make sure it all worked...after loads of head scratching we figured out that in our case: 
blue pick up wire to 5v 
brown pickup wire to common neg ground wire from Rally computer.. 
Pics later 

getting the car "inspected" this weekend so I can run a temp tag at the rally..


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Pete W.)*

yaaaa
getting an inspection this weekend to make the car "legal"








also scored new rotors


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Pete W.)*

installed the last pick up for the RC, ran all the wires to, just need to wire them into the harness now. 
Mounted the rally computer, ham and GPS base today as well...the co-drivers station looks like a cockpit! 
Also trimed and redid all the connectors on the Hellas so they are a proper snag proof length. 
Modified the vent levers so they wont pop off anymore and sunk the last screw into a power block we had to tie down. 
im wiped out, the car is almost finished thank god! 
Jay also made us a plug and play mini stereo box so we can have some tunes for the transits 
pics to come


----------



## midwestbass (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Bye Marla. Take good care of Shawn and Pete.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (midwestbass)*

Tightened the pick up sensor's last night
wired them into the R.C. harness (Thanks Jay, we're gonna miss you)
replaced all 4 brake rotors with new ones (ooo shiney)
and got the rear end on the ground...had some issues with the skid plate but I think I know why..my fault
Jay, god speed and good luck on your adventure. You're a good friend and will be missed greatly.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

The car is done....
Finished up the skid plate subframe mounting
finished up the sensor wiring (had to splice in the grounds)
re-mounted the co-drivers seat and harness (need to get one mroe bolt in though)
cleaned up the wiring in the co-driver's area
and went to start it..
dead battery from this ridiculous cold..oh well **** happens
Tomorrow Mac and I will set the Odo factor on the rally computer and drive around a bit. I may get a battery on the way home to just to be safe.
Maybe tonight I can sleep a little better.


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Lemme guess.... didn't start the rear bolts first?
Definitely get a new battery... or a Jump start unit.... or both!


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Speed Raycer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speed Raycer* »_Lemme guess.... didn't start the rear bolts first?
Definitely get a new battery... or a Jump start unit.... or both!

You guess wrong. When Shawn jacked up the car it wasn't quite level so Marla was a little tweaked(not Shawn's fault but something we missed till after we got a little frustrated)


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

scott, fwiw I JUST took the instruction sheet you gave me out of the car.
Somehow (more then likely me) one of the blind nutd got a start of cross-threading so it made it real hard to get started.
Much like the last seat bolt on Pete's side...it dont wanna go eeeen
forgot:
the battery is in my back seat, im dropping it at Autozone to get tested and charged on my break.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

battery is being checked and charged as we speak...err as I type


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

wheeeee that was fun. Just got back from driving around St.Louis, drove by the brewery, a few officers some accidents noooo problem mon
set the odo for the street tires (pete you're gonna need a grounding strap) discovered the co-drivers seat fabric generates lots of static which really screws with the R.C.
Overall Marla is quite nice to drive on the highway, cruised at 70mph nop problems hands free driving is great and the heater even works..relative to nothing.
Overall I say:
RALLY READY
and damn does it feel good.
Thanks go out to:
Scott Rhey of Izzy's Custom Cages
Jay (midwestbass) aka sparky for the electrical work and friendship
Pete for that hardwork and dedication
my wife for putting up with "the other woman"
and alcohol..without it I'd never have done this


----------



## midwestbass (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_wheeeee that was fun. Just got back from driving around St.Louis, drove by the brewery, a few officers some accidents noooo problem mon
set the odo for the street tires (pete you're gonna need a grounding strap) discovered the co-drivers seat fabric generates lots of static which really screws with the R.C.
Overall Marla is quite nice to drive on the highway, cruised at 70mph nop problems hands free driving is great and the heater even works..relative to nothing.
Overall I say:
RALLY READY
and damn does it feel good.
Thanks go out to:
Scott Rhey of Izzy's Custom Cages
Jay (midwestbass) aka sparky for the electrical work and friendship
Pete for that hardwork and dedication
my wife for putting up with "the other woman"
and alcohol..without it I'd never have done this



Awesome! Congrats. 
I was happy to be a part of such an interesting project. And thanks a TON for letting me come in last place at a couple rally crosses.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

you could have finished higher up








Am glad to have you as part of the team, let us know how your trip is going.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

drove her more on saturday, fidt time Pete and I were in the car together..kinda cool too.
Pete is not static charged like Mac was so no need for ground straps..thank god
To bad Im sick as a dog right now otherwise I'd be out driving it right now.


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_drove her more on saturday, fidt time Pete and I were in the car together..kinda cool too.
Pete is not static charged like Mac was so no need for ground straps..thank god
To bad Im sick as a dog right now otherwise I'd be out driving it right now.

It was a great feeling to be in the car with Shawn. We have both put our harts and souls in this project. 
Now I would like to take the time to thank some people.
Shawn, with out your vision, IC, and Head Unit this would have never happened and we would not be the friends that we are. 
Shawn's wife Sprite, Thanks for putting up with the three of us (Shawn, Marla, and myself) for the past two years. 
[email protected] Izzy's Custom Cages, your cage building skills are quite amazing.
Jay AKA Sparky, Thanks for all of the help with the wiring and general wrenching help.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

the last thign I want to thank is my vision..its my blinded vision that got us into this 3 year ordeal..lol
I often wonder what would have happened if I'd have used that head unit and IC....


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

6 days
wish us luck folks!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Pete W.)*

drove around and actually used the Hella's last night...OMG daylight at my fingertips... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

Well today was the last sanity check before the rally and all I can say is yep we are insane but the car is ready to roll.
Tomorrow Shawn is going to finish loading up the van and we will be off the following day for the rally. 
Wish us luck.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

please dont say roll
we'll beback next week with a full report...same bat time, same bat channel


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Good luck guys! Shiny side up but make Marla beg for mercy every once in a while! I might make it down for a stage just to hear her at full song!
Don't forget to keep the beers cold!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Beer in a rally car = rally car crew in beer bath..shake shake boom! But the coozies will be distributed to those in need
Oh dont worry, saturday afternoon I'll whip her real good and part of friday.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Man that was fun!!!!!!!!!!








quick run down sense Im wiped out:
Drove 550+ miles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Did a full recce








Ran as the 0 car for half of the first day






















Drove in almost every weather condition








the car is a blast








we broke the rear suspension and had to retire on saturday








more to come, but we're home, the car is intact and Im exhausted.


----------



## CARPARTCONNECTION (Nov 22, 2006)

excellent work guys!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanks!
Couldn't have done it without my co-driver Pete and the hard work by Scott of Izzy's Cutsom Cages, that skid plate saved our bacon a lot and the interior safety work let me focus on the road, not holding on.
Now I just need to score a deal on a full set of ball joints and tie rods for the car, more rally tires, a real exhaust and to decide on what next....


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Here is the first photo that we have so far.








What a blast. This past weekend will live with me forever. 
Shawn is one magnificent driver.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Pete W.)*

thanks pete








You kept us on the road I just encouraged the car to stay between the tree's








What an expeience though, the memories and stories from one weekend alone will last a life time.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*









more!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

yes thats tape on the passengers side corner, while direect air flow to the intake is great for rally cross, it allows water a straight shot in rally.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

well i put away the garage last night and found Marla under all the crap!
Jacked up the rear and threw her on some stands. The drivers rear has some definite play to it, but less then I'd think or was led to believe by our chase car...the play seems to be in the rear tie rod or lower ball joint region, but iots hard to wiggle the wheel and look at the same time.
On a funny note, everytime I open or close a door or deck lid it sounds like gravel rain on my floor :lol:


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

This play you speak of, is it more noticable when you turn? Does it feel like the back is going to come around the front of the car? I had this on my 4kq, was the rear tie rods. It stinks that you can't just buy the "ends" for the rear. Glad to see the project is almost. dare I say it, done-ish. Oh how I'd love to have a light bar like that for those pesky snowmobiles.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Qk, no its more of when Im driving straight down the road the back end just twitches to one said...stays then then either twitches back to neutral or to the other side..all VERY abruptly and sometime at a pretty high frequency.
Im thinking I may try to redesign th rear tierods to use high offset heim joints and delrin bushings to make them rebuildable and tighter.
Im sure Scott at Izzy's could fab up a light bar for you for the right Price...shoot him an e-mail. it worked great kept the lights stable and oh mama the light output at night...talk about turning on the sun!! SOOO glad I went with the 1000's for the cornering lights too.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

ok, now for the whole weekend in detail part 1
Wed. night, Pete comes over around 4'ish, we load the van, have a drink, load the car on the trailer and we ate some pizza.
Hoped in the car and took off on the start of the adventure! Good friend and local racing buddy Bud Scott loaned us his van (moby) and the trailer to get us around. Thanks Bud!
SO we are driving, and driving and driving and "should" be at the hotel any minute...the directions say "second building on the left room #2"....I dont see anybuildings...in fact all I see are tree's








Now we're on a gravel 1 lane road, no street lights, the brake lights have gone out on the van and there is NO room to turnaround...nor do we know where we are exactly.








Finally a house!







so Pete hops out to go ask directions as the owner is walking out the front door...Im looking for a gun in his hands and am ready to duck but alas its the grounds keeper. SCORE!
We turn around in his front yard and head back...finding the hotel and our room this time. Yaaaaaa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We unload the van, unload the car and crash out.
Thursday morning is recce, we're supposed to be there at 6:30am, our good friend mac is supposed to meet us at the hotel wed night to drive my wife around all weekend as she co-drives for him as trouble shooter....well its 1:30am when we finally hear the eclipse runble into the parking lot...non of us have slept, almost time to get up and its not even the first day yet








I walk out front to check on Mac to find that he and Bambi went head to head..well bambi lost the battle from the blood, hair and torn sheet metal on Mac's car...now named "Winkie The Wonder 'Clipse" as it only has one head light..and umm one intact front corner.
Sleep...sort of
Alarms really suck when you haven't slept yet but we're up, no coffee since the filters are in st.louis







but we're off. Roll into salem get gas (did I mention we have NO working gas gauge?) glad we did too since 2 gal.'s wont get you to far. We check in and register signing our lives on the lines, but hey we get hats,shirts and food..
The recce starts and we're off.....its 7:30 am and its scheduled to end at 7:30 that night....argh we're a glorified chaparone escorting the kids through the woods. All is great so far until were crusing down a tranist... then
WHAP WHAP WHAPO WHAP WHAP WHAP WHAP resounds from the tranny tunnel under the shifter







this isn't good as we can feel it throughout the whole car..damn did we break a u-joint? Pete radio's in we're pulling off and will advise shortly...luckily as were coasting down to the tune of whap whap whap I feel the sensor pickup mounted to the tunnel..yeah its thumping in time...something is hitting the pickup.
Under the car I go...







who knew duct tape made such a racket when spun at driveshaft speeds.








When we mounted the rare earth magnets to the driveshaft for the rally computer we used JB weld and duct tape to hold it in place while the JB weld did its thing...and also to keep the JB under the magnet. Since JB weld is also metal the magnet pulls it onto the top surface of the magnet making it not adhere the mag. to the shaft.
Well after heat cycles and water the tape came undone and acted as a super flapper wheel spewing adhesive and strings allllll over the place. After ripping it off and burning the hell out of my hand







we're off. Silent running.
All goes well till we start back up after a competitior notes the size, shape, and taste of the local rocks every 2 feet when screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee the belt starts up...








we knew our alt. belt liked to loosen up but managed to forget the right socket at the hotel. How annoying/embarrasing. Mac suggests we pour coke on it to make it sticky. It does the trick and we're off to salem to get stickers, food and sleep.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Part 2:
Ahhh sleep. The trespassers Wil rally doesn't start till 12 so we can sleep in. Mac and Steffy are up and out early to go banner tape the stages. Pete and I take our time, tighten the belt up real good, rotate the tires since all the tarmac is eating them real quick, check over the car and head to town. As we're rolling into the gas station..Whap whap whap whap whap....yup the rear mag tap has let go and in doing so brought the heat shielf into contact with the mag. Pete fixes that while Im getting gas.
Parc Expose is also service at the WalMart in Salem. We arrive, socialize eat breakfast and roll on out to the start. At the start I run into someone I haven't seen in 10 years (small world this rally thing) and the gets surreal. We're off and running the car feels amazing, the motor is on song and its gorgeous out side. The morning goes by with no troubles, we roll back into service. Talk to some of our friends who crew for 671 PGT Jeff Templeton's car and they tell us that the 0 car is out with broken rear brakes!







Bummer. We eat, and are approaching our "out time" when Dennis Martin (driver of 0) comes over and tells us we've been promoted to 0 car!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Cool, we inform net control of our new postion, tape over a zero and we're of...quite giddy and shocked...damn this is cool!
We drive the rest of the day at rally pace, have a blast make some good calls and relocate some people and head back to Salem to find mac 'n' steffy and get some grub and head back. The car feels a bit squemish on the transits but I attribute it to the worn tires. The exhuast has taken a few direct rock hit and the outlet looks more like a C the a O. Out comes the dremel and we zip it off. Bed...tomorrows gonna be early and its getting really cold out...supposed to rain...god I hope not as the car leaks like the titanic and the heater is iffy at best.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Part 3:
Saturday am, the day of the big one..the 100Acre Woods Rally. 250+ miles.
I wake up to thunder and the sound of rain comming down in sheets..f^%k








Oh well, if rain bothered me I'd drive Nascar..but then I also wouldn't turn right.
Pete and I are up, so we leave to Salem to get our food for the day,gas and get to parc Expose on 4th street. its cold, windy as hell and all of that is comming right in the car (mental note, leave door seals in next rally car). We're back to 00 since the found some sucker...err Curt ,to give Dennis his car (04 WRX) as 0. So we roll off to the start of SS6 and wait...the car has small waterfalls from the front doors







when the wind blows the inner door panels flap in the breeze and did I mention our heater is more of a warm air suggestion box then actual heat? But the defroster works!








Its muddy, I mean real muddy and the rain is exposing more rocks by the second, the water crossings are getting deep (6-10") and boy o boy is it fun!!! Quattro rules in this slippy stuff, we had the rear diff locked on the real nasty ones but otherwise the center diff locked was enough.
By this point Pete and I are exhausted from late nights of little maintenance stuff, crappy hotel beds and stress. The line of the weekend was " I dont want to play rally anymore"...well the car heard us.








After 3 stages we were enroute to the 4th stage and on a transit. The car was getting spooky all morning..I thought due to rain and worn tires...nope.
At 45mph the car started oscilating rather abruptly from side to side while crabwalking at about 15-20 degrees..this was not fun or safe. Pete and I agreed to retire and save us, the car and anyone around us. We hit the flashers and limped the rest of the way to stage 10 and parked it.







It was a tough call after already covering 550+ miles but a smart one in the end. We had an intact car and loads of fun.
Mac, Steffy and Dan came to pic us up and gave us great news! Mac's sister lived 7 miles away and we could drop marla there for the night....way better then the 60miles back to the hotel. That done we saddled up and they took us out to stage 15 to watch..after Mac proved all you need to fix a car is:
a swiss army knife (thanks Grandpa..miss you)
a straw
a rally lanyard
2 rocks
and some oil
we relaxed the rest of the day, hit the banquette for free beer and food that night then passed out cold.
All in all it was awesome, a great adventure, a great learning experience and loads of work. But oh so worth it when you look at all you've just done and seen and realize its in a car you and your close friends built.







to those who helped make it happen, thankyou


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_Qk, no its more of when Im driving straight down the road the back end just twitches to one said...stays then then either twitches back to neutral or to the other side..all VERY abruptly and sometime at a pretty high frequency.

How are your real balljoints and tie rods?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

thats what Im checking this week...they "were" fine before the rally..but football sized rocks at speed tend to break things


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

"Fine" as in they were old but no play in them or "Fine" as in brand new?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

fine as in old but no play, none after all the rallycross either.
Whats this "new" you speak of in terms of parts..my wallet is unfamiliar with that.
After speaking to some other 4kq rally guys Im gonna check to see if the ball joints have come loose. Seems to be a common problem with stage rally use...man if thats all it was

















_Modified by Shawn M. at 11:48 AM 3-1-2007_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Pete came over last night to grab some stuff out of the car and we decided to give the rear a lil shake and look while we had the time. 
Odd things I must say. We have play in our control arm bushing (the delrin ones!), namely the drivers side rear most bushing. Now call it a coincidence but that's also the same bushing that was bad in the first place......how odd. I'll report back more after I dig deeper into it but the play that I'm seeing now, couldn't have caused what I/we felt.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

really tore into the car today since it was nice(ish) out. Found some crazy stuff: 
dents (one the size of a lemon) in the forward edge of the rear control arms (really should have mounted the mid chassis crap flaps) the floor pan has some winners as well 
holes: the constant sand blasting of the chassis has opened up the last of the sealed over chassis plugs, now I don't need to drill drain holes 
more dents: the front of the muffler looks like a practice target for cannons. 
Loose stuff: vibration was here. All the switches I added to the cabin had vibrated loose and had to be re tightened. Shook loose more sound deadening and tar and vibrated both nuts off of one of the exhaust hangers..glad I over designed the muffler hangers. 
Gravel 
Vacuumed out half a shop vac full of gravel and dirt from inside the car, the trunk, the engine bay and even the air box. Air filter was dirty but in good shape, plan on changing it. 
And the broken stuff: 
Only 1 thing broke. The drivers side rear most control arm bushing broke or wallowed out somehow. I shook and pushed and pulled on every joint in the suspension and drive-train. That's the only spot that moved. So I'll contact Tuxedo Park Racing here in St.Louis and have them fab up another set of bushings for the spare set of control arms I have, might have Scott at Izzy's weld up the spare set as well since they're off the car. 
Overall I'm quite pleased that the car did so well with so few issues. I plan on replacing or rebuilding the rear tie rods and aligning the car better for the upcoming season. 
So first up on the to do list: 
Have new bushings fabbed up 
redo rear tie rods 
source rally tires 
change oil,plugs,wires, rotor 
bleed brakes and clutch again...maybe replace the remaining oe brake lines 
build real exhaust 
pretty up some body work 
drive the crap out of it all season


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

Reading your posts has forced me to start rally-xing my 4kq, thank-you.















Does this mean i can sue you for my broken parts?















i did get first in class though, of course i was the class...










_Modified by gambit420s at 9:30 PM 3-4-2007_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

lol NO you cant sue me
Glad you're having fun with the car, they're a blast in dirt, gravel and snow.
You could always save your 4kq and buy mine to abuse? Im trying to get into a group 2-5 car or a spec series rally car. Otherwise Marla will continue to evolve until its illegal in any race series.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

034 EFI to the rescue with 1 delrin control arm bushing!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Do you think that maybe it got fubared on install?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

might have, they were also used so it could have been from the PO


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

you've got a lot of work in that car.. i hate ask but how much?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

to build it or buy it?l
less then you'd think to build or buy
we did the work ourselves (except for the work Izzy's did cage, seat mounts, skid plate, light bar)which saved on labor costs and parts markup;plus we learned the car waaaay to well, e-bay is your friend;most of the new parts we needed came from e-bay, make friends at tire places; they help with silly fee's and short timelines,we spread it out over 3 years and researched before we bought (except the tires they were available and cheeaaaap so an impulse buy)
Scott at Izzy's really saved our bacon by sponsoring us and supporting us in our quest. He never ran away when Marla came to visit and tackled everything we threw at him...including fire (still sorry about the foam Scott)
All in all Pete and I really dont have LOADS into the car..enough to call it an investment for sure but never enough to risk the bills.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Thursday restarts the car nights, we'll drop the CA on the drivers side rear and try to get the tie rods to come loose and adjust...this means fire..he he hehe fire fire


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_might have, they were also used so it could have been from the PO


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

I see you too!
I inspected them in depth befor throwing them in the car..delrin's a wee bit different then rubber. I dont use skeet parts...


----------



## Hassel to the Hoff (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

yes we do!
And Eric..love the shots care to link to them here?


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_I dont use skeet parts...





























Heres to hoping you get Marla sorted out and back in the dirty stuff














Honestly, it can't be anything other then the direction in which your looking. Now, to just swap out my PS pump that sounds like a blown 454 on my 4kq


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

just tell people you gotta hemi under thar
My new bushing arrives today so i "may" put it in this sunday.
First event is april 1st and we're ready to rock!
edit: wow 16 pages..how much of it is just us BS'ing? bah who cares


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

got the bushing from 034Motorsport today..try to get it in sunday.


----------



## Hassel to the Hoff (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_yes we do!
And Eric..love the shots care to link to them here?

Um, which shots do you want linked? Rabbit or your car?


----------



## Speed Raycer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Dunno if you need it or not, but if you need to use the press, swing by


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

our car if you could..
All set Scott but thanks for the offer! I managed to install the new bushing today, get the CA back in the car and attached, remove the rally computer and the GPS/HAM mounts and fix the exhuast hanger that rattled itself to pieces (the nuts fell off :lol: )
Very little to do before the next event...sweeet


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

good luck on your event 
and speaking of my friends hot step-sister, and her corrado
They dont get much hotter than this










_Modified by gambit420s at 4:02 AM 3-12-2007_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

yeah that was a shame..at least the owner got out OK...the dragon claims another


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (gambit420s)*


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

sara (the owner) wasn't ok to begin with
the dragon didn't have much to do with it, it was another victim of sara



_Modified by gambit420s at 3:40 PM 3-12-2007_


----------



## phatvw1 (Apr 11, 2001)

You guys have been an inspiration... I'm on the verge of not wanting a Porsche because I found a 4000s locally with parts car loaded with parts for uber-cheap. Time for a rally-x car.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

woot there's another one
DO it up and lets get :
Phatvw1
Gambit420s
and us to all go the rallycross nationals this year..


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

dont forget i have a little brother and two cars....


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

perfect!
Lets do it, lets invade!
Just got an 07 Chevy Avalance over axle and muffler pipe...looks like it "may" clear the rear crossmember....may is the key here.


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

i'm still working on fitting an 05 S4 4.2 setup that noone wants to buy


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

the pipes?


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

yeah its dual 60mm pipe and since i only need single i am going to hack and weld it up to fit a 4k. it has some really nice tips on it that open/close by vacuum , took it off and installed a milltek and it just sat around where i worked til i snagged it, and nobody wants stock exhaust


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

cool..can you convert the muffler baffles to mechanical?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

cool~
Hankook 185/65/15's used in medium compound 1/2 depth should be ordered by next week!
Thanks to Pete for doing the leg work.


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

i think i can, prob use a choke cable or something, did all the cut and weld last night


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Well we had miss calculated the tire size they are going to be 195/65R15s I don't get the French and their strange sizes that they use.
Shawn will have them in his office by Monday if not sooner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

hopefully not on the weekend...no one is here and they'll be stolen ASAP


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

ok
replaced the airfilter, cleaned up some wiring, cleaned the TB, mocked up yet another exhaust and fired the car up!
started like a champ and ran perfect (as usual).
Today the rally tires are supposed to show up at my office, and the first event (Of season 2) is next sunday!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Wow..so much for customer service. 
We've been dealing with Ivor, the manager of http://www.gorally.com/ 
for getting some used rally tires. Initially all was good, prompt e-mail's good pricing so Pete ordered a set up. 
As soon as they had our card info it went to hell.. 
we never got a total or invoice 
no tracking info 
we found out later that raised the price on us for the tires and charged us a ridiculous amount for shipping 
Ivor proceeded to HANG UP on Pete today while trying to find out where our tires were and why the price changed...his comment was "if you don't like it, refuse the charges and send them back" 
In other words..don't deal with European Rally School on Florida for used tires



_Modified by Shawn M. at 11:59 AM 3-28-2007_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

ok
our tires just arrived and they are what we ordered..a day late. The customer service however will keep me from using them again.


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

damn, mental note taken


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

argh..whoda' thunk rain could cancel a rally style event? not I. Well it rained so much on saturday that the event was cancelled. AFTER we loaded the car onto the trailer, AFTER we spent $75 on gas for the tow vehicle.
Argh
oh well I know it was done to preserve the site for future events and so on but Im still bummed out...
now another month wait and 1 of 5 events totally shot...


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

that sucks... i missed mine for totally different reasons







. i might be up for your next event, my friends family lives in sesser and my g-mom lives in salem so i might make a road trip out of it


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

sweet! Lemme know if you're gonna make it and if you need any spares...I have loads of extra stuff. I found even more this weekend while cleaning the garage


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

We just added another sponsor to the team 
http://www.vortekz.com 
who is supplying us with a set of vortex generators to experiment with. Im gonna run a tuft test at the next event and see where the air is seperating at the roof line and then install the VG's per the great tech. document published by Mitsubishi. These lil guys in conjunction with a taller rear spoiler (ala nascar) should add some downforace to the rear on stage.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

its my birthday..I'll buy tools


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

Get anything good?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

a day long hangover


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

i love those...


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

yeah...that was fun..I swear 2 more hours of sleep I'd been fine...


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

tonight Pete and I removed the rally wheels so they can get shod with the new rubber. AND managed to get both rear tie rods out so we can light them on fire in hopes of adjusting them...ok so we wont lite them ablaze but flames and ice will be used in hopes of releasing their death grip on the adjusters...if not Im building my own out of heim joints.
Anyone care to impart some tie rod adjustment wisdom? I've never done it....how odd is that.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

wow..
034 covers it all...now to afford the setup
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=717


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

not to knock 034 but doesn't that seem a little much for just the sleeves? especially since they use SAE sized heims
and to answer your last question back of the jam nuts all far as necessary, knock the taper ferrule back toward the jam nut and wedge between the fingers. no need to light your subframe bushings on fire







damned alignment monkeys, at least i caught him before he started aiming the fire wrench at my plastic pre-filter


_Modified by gambit420s at 1:59 AM 4-12-2007_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

lol
We have them off so the car wont be burning thanks god..poof!
I too run a plastic prefilter, after my last fuel tank i consider it a requisite.


----------



## midwestbass (Oct 24, 2005)

17 pages?!? Less talking, more wrenching!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

yeas master
so last night after the most humiliating day of my life (thanks to my boss) I went out into the garage and worked on the tie rods.
Grinding, scraping, spraying, filing and got them all ready for the massive application of heat.
I actually think that after they're clamped into a solid bench vise I can get the jam nuts loose and adjust them. But I do admit there was no way I could do it on the car.
More work this weekend when I:
Change the oil
Change the spark plugs and wires
and maybe get the old tires dismounted so I can re-finish the wheels.. oh yeah I so need to provide pics of our rear rally tire slicks.
I like free internet at the doctors office, although my knee doesn't seem to be good...speak of torn MCL is the rumor


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

damn it feels good to quit a crap job


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

damn mcls aren't fun
neither are crap jobs...


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

no its not fun at all..if it doesn't feel weak and wobbly it just hurts.
BUT today IM working on Marla since everything outside is wet I'll have to wait to work on my WRX.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

dont ya hate it when you go to change your oil, only to discover your drain pans are all full? 
So instead I changes Marla's plugs. They all look even and the same coloring, non are wet or show signs of being lean. Infact they're quite the opposite dry and rich! Which makes sense since I richened the car up during the rally to account for the lack of 02 sensor. Now I get to play with timing! 
On the to do's: 
New plug wires 
change oil 
mount new tires 
adjust rear tie rods


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

today was pretty so I worked..and worked
changed Marla's oil
changed the WRX oil
AND made a straight pipe for the WRX..mmm whatta sound


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

what did you end up doing with the rear t/r? o34?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

nope
gonna try to adjsut the stockers...cant afford the 034 route..need to price out another idea


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

ok
we played with da fiya!
heat till blue
cool and repeat 3 times on each end
then stick in freezer over night (my wife let me even!) and tomorrow at Lunch I will apply the torque. We have a Niiiiice big bench vise at the shop to hold the bastid's in place.


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

I just got off of the phone with Shawn and after 40 min they are loose we know can adjust the rear toe








Way to go Shawn


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

18 year old tie rods aint got nothin on me....
zero rear toe, check..what a freaking battle though


----------



## midwestbass (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_18 year old tie rods aint got nothin on me....
zero rear toe, check..what a freaking battle though

18 year olds? Where!?!?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

from that response Jay, Im guessing they're under your bed


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

um Shawn Marla is 20 now


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

They're all down hill after 18


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

nonono..theys top going down after 18....


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

got the 'kook's mounted last night..
to do:
replace rear tie rod nuts
bleed clutch and brakes
re-mount subframe/skidplate
enjoy


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

in the fwiw department I went to get replacement rear tie rod bolt nuts today. The oem bolts are m12 1.5 thread...odd in these parts. After 5 stores i found someone with the right nuts, but our threads were to far gone and they didn't have m12 1.5 bolts








BUT they had m12 1.75 bolts and the appropriate nuts for them. Im back in business.
First race next weekend!!!! Hey Gambit140s, if we get fun run's wanna trade cars for a run?


_Modified by Shawn M. at 2:06 PM 4-29-2007_


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

sure but remember i know the area so i might leave on the far strech and not come back...
marla's sexxy


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

lol
better leave a pile of cash behind you


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_lol
better leave a pile of cash behind you

Hey now, his car might have working heat still.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

mine has the warm fuzzy thought of blowing warm(ish) air...


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

by "WORKING" do you mean blows hot but leaks out of the core, if so we're golden


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

combine them and one of us would have heat!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

grrrr...im reaching the end of this project mentally.....I loved this car and now she's just driving me crazy. 4 years of blood, sweat, tears and cubic dollars to build a really fun car for a series that just lacks the local support and event quantity to justify the car and its future. Im fixing the last of the brake woes then its time to move on....maybe not to another project just yet but the money would get my wife and I closer to home owner ship and being debt free.
Pete and I have been talking about it for a few weeks now as to how frustrated we are with the short season, and how it gets shorter with every rained out event that is not rescheduled. We loved running in the rally but that one weekend is not enough to keep the car for, the 5 events (scheduled) a year is also not enough rally cross time to justify the investment in time and money either.
When we set out on this project we assumed the series would grow and develop over time into a pretty serious group. Unfortunately for us and the committee it has not grown at all.
The lessons learned from Marla and her build along with the fantastic relationships this endeavor has produced are amazing and will be applied on the next project. 
Although I feel like Im giving up i just am not having the fun I used to with the work, time and money involved to further its development or keep up with its surprises that she likes to produce. Like I said after the brakes are resolved we are aware of no other issues in the chassis,motor or subsystems. They've all been rally tested and approved or remedied.
Sorry gang but my heart's just not in this anymore. if anyone is interested in it it will include every spare, book and special tool we've made to work on it during the last 4years....and the spares list and new parts list is huge...i'll start the list at lunch today. I have a VERY reasonable amount I'd like for it and would love to see it go to someone who would either finish its rally build and use it in pro rally, or rallycross it and enjoy this fun, unique and well built car.
Shawn


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Its too bad.







Your car is likely the only fully built out rally 4kq from the past decade. We really don't have off-road rally events here in NJ. The local SCCA chapter only hosts one off-road in NJ in the Pine Barrens. Its loads of fun I'm sure.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

there are a handfull of 4kq's competing around the country in either Rally America or Nasa rally events, but thats it.
Gambit240s' car is the next up and comming one for sure.
If we had more of a season it would be a different story as I could justify it a little easier. Hopefully I can get it to someone who'll love it the way we did, if not I'll part it out and junk the shell


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

New parts in the last 4 years:
Shocks (Gabriel)
Rear Rubber helper Springs from MK5 GTI
Shock Mounts (OEM)
Control Arms (OEM) and Delrin bushings (034 EFI)
Brake pads (Car Quest)
Brake rotors (ATE)
Brake master Cylinder (ATE)
Brake proportioning valve (ATE)
Water pump (Car Quest)
Radiator hoses
Timing belt (Gates)
Acc. Belts (Gates)
Exhaust (home made side pipe)
Fuel tank (OEM)
Fuel filters (O’Reily’s)
Fuel pump (Bosch)
r.r. brake line (ATE)
head lights (OEM)
rad cover
fuses
relay’s
rad fan wiring and switch
4 Hella 1000’s relayed with switches
fuel pump wiring (larger gauge)
Work Done To Chassis:
Lexan (with MR10 scratch guard) rear door windows
300lb weight reduction
sound deadening and tar removed
sunroof assembly entirely removed
hood and trunk support structure removed
hood pins added (latch kept as back up)
AC system removed entirely
Stereo removed entirely
Rear doors gutted
Vented hood
Corner lights turned into ducts
6 point custom roll bar with provisions for full cage welded in by Izzy’s Custom Cages
2 seat mounts custom made and welded by Izzy’s Custom Cages
Custom Light bar for Hella’s by Izzy’s Custom Cages
Custom tubular skid plate subframe by Izzy’s Custom cages
Sparco Mud flaps
Rolled front fender lips
Magnetic Pick ups and wiring for Terra Trip Rally Computer Installed
Wired for Ham radio
Rip Stop Nylon door panels on all four doors inside
Rear door release pulls
2 way roof vent
Vortex generators added to roof
Battery relocated to trunk in box with custom tie down by Izzy’s Custom Cages
Battery tray removed from engine bay
Fender liners removed in front
All misc. and un-needed wiring, vac. lines, vac. actuators for locks, door mirror wiring, window wiring and switched, rear door impact beams etc removed
Coolant temp warning LED added
Corbeau and Sparco race seats added (used)
Dual Sparco Harness belts added
Gas pedal bent to allow heal and toe shifting
Removed pressure accumulator from fuel system
Moded airbox
Removed center reflector section from Trunk
Filled Chassis voids with expanding Urethane Foam
Spares:
Full set of spare control arms/ball joints
Control arm bushings
Full set of spare brake calipers
14x6 ronal oem wheels with street tires-balanced
15x6 oem aero wheels with hankook gravel tires-balanced
2 misc spare 14 oem wheels
headlight
dist. cap
fuel filters
lifters
cam cover gasket
mechanical vac. Pump
Factory Bentley Service Manual
Haynes manual
Valve cover
Relay’s
Ignition module
Altitude sensor
Breather lines
Intake boot
ISV
Injectors
Cold start injector
Misc CIS parts
Coolant cap
Exhaust parts
Radiator hoses
Hard Vac. Line
Rear Brake Piston Tool (home made, works great)
(4) 15” Used Hoosier Dirt Stock Tires
And loads of Other Misc. Items.


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

This is a real shame, thank you for your time and effort documenting your build, it has inspired me to go beyond ducking the law and ralling the back roads, and find more organized destruction.
I'll be bringing you a little something special.







and even a little gift for Marla. I hope both of you are fond of High Octane fluids...


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

ooo i lerv me some high octane juice..so's my WRX
Im happy that my project has inspired people to get out there and do it, and in a safe manner. Hopefully more good will come from the car going to a new home where it can inspire more people to follow the dream of owning a race car, building one or just getting out to the local event and experiencing what we all love doing.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Hate to see it go. Hopefully you don't have to part it out.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

it'll kill me to part it out. if it comes to 2-3 months from now I'll sell off all the spares and stuff from the chassis but it wont be as complete as it is now and would cost more to replace all the stuff I sell off.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Met Gambit today, traded rims for brake goodies, thanks man!


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice scooby-doo to you too!!!
400 mi in 4 hrs 45 mins is fun esp at 40mpg!! 800 roundtrip didn't buy fuel til i got back to my exit.
you weren't lying about the whole "PO liked parking by feel" thing... lol








and to boot got back and my rs center caps were on the doorstep http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

yeah, like i said they aint pretty but great for gravel.
man find me a diesel B3 like your moms or a wagon (even better) buy it and trade me for Marla!


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

mines a B4 i dont think they made a diesel B3, but i might consider it if i can find another one but i'd keep a wagon


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

then trade me your moms after you get the right chip for the bigger injectors








I thought that was a B3 Chassis? oops


----------



## midwestbass (Oct 24, 2005)

Any updates on the sale? You rallyxing in the meantime?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

no one wants her








I will be rally crossing (next event is the 17th of June) at the remainder of the events that i own her.
I e-mail Team O'neil Rally School to see if they'd want her...here's to hoping as I could really use the funds.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

replaced the proportioning valve, what a pain but its done!


----------



## midwestbass (Oct 24, 2005)

Can't believe you don't have any bites on this. IM me a link to your for sale ad and I'll post it out here just for the hell of it if you like.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Jay just send this Link around, $3500 o.b.o.
Not even a nibble yet..


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

next event, June 17th


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

I really want to be able to justify having a dedicated track car but I'm in the same boat as you, with only 5 races (7 if I feel like driving to Norcal) each season I just can't justify it.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

I can justify a track car much easier!


----------



## XJDano (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

tuesday night car night?
I'll be working 10 hour days, i have your buckets I promised.
did you get that spoiler on?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Yeah we're bleeding the brakes tonight and might attach the spoiler..I have to check my fastener box for the right stuff


----------



## SummerSnow (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

Yeah Shawn... that thing is lookin so badass! I haven't checked this thread in a long time, like since I bought all the crap that you didn't need off of it. Glad to see the finished product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_








more!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

thanks man, I mat be selling off all my spares soon..need anything?
Pete and I bled the clutch and brakes this week and since the prop valve got changed, the brakes have never felt so good...
I still hate bleeding the clutch but we found the trick!
Break the bleeder loose with a 6mm socket, then make it finger tight, attach bleed hose and and open with fingers and bleed normally. When done finger tight, then take the hose off and use the socket to snug her up.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

ok so no nibbles on the car at all
Im gonna start selling off my spares this week.


----------



## JettaSTR4 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

define "spares"


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

look back a few pages
By spares I mean spare parts or extra's I've collected for the car..like a set of calipers, control arms, lifters, etc
here:
Full set of spare control arms/ball joints-sold
Control arm bushings-sold
Full set of spare brake calipers
2 misc spare 14 oem wheels
headlight
dist. cap
fuel filters
lifters
cam cover gasket
mechanical vac. Pump
Valve cover
Relay’s
Ignition module
Altitude sensor
Breather lines
Intake boot
ISV
Injectors
Cold start injector
Misc CIS parts
Coolant cap
Exhaust parts
Radiator hoses
(4) 15” Used Hoosier Dirt Stock Tires
_Modified by Shawn M. at 12:08 PM 6-5-2007_


_Modified by Shawn M. at 2:22 PM 6-5-2007_


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

you dont have an extra cis unit do you? just the filter lid/air plate/fuel distributor?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

actually I do, gimme a call


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

got the skid plate on last night and fired her back up...felt good to hear her growling again


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

we'll get the rally tires bolted on tomorrow and we're set to play in the dirt.
After this I will start stripping the car to get it down to a running shell, sell off the good stuff and dump whats left to the GRM challenge guys. Im disheartened to do so but there has been little to no interest ( 2 people) and the money would help us move.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

light bar
rally tires
skid plate frame
all listed for sale


----------



## mojackson2390 (May 30, 2007)

put time into to it is the only way to go. i will have pics of mine up pretty soon.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Still alive, getting ready to move and workign a few "deals" on the quattro


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

sold the car today...


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_sold the car today...

Who was Marla's the lucky buyer?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

oddly enough another Sean, but in California and he spells his name differently


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Removed the hella's and the harness over the last few nights. Car is set to ship the week of the tenth. Im going to go project carless for a while and focus on my other hobbies I've neglected over the past few years, namely photography and model building. SO I'm off to upgrade my SLR body and lense's and get a few models to get lost in.
I want to thank everyone that hepled out over the last few years on here and in person. I couldn't have done this project without Pete; whose dedication friendship and hard work is beyond value. Scott of Izzy's Custom cages for putting up with a car that tried to light him on fire more then a few times and who was always willing to "fit us in" when we needed it. Javid at 034 Motorsport whose free advice and help with parts saved the day more then a few times. Jay (Midwest Bass) who did alllll the wiring for us, cooked us fantastic food and became a great friend in the process. My wife Steffy for putting up with my obsession and black hole for money and never making me feel bad for blowing my cash on a car.
Someday a new project will present itself, and I'll start a new buildthread. Till then I'll be around.
Thanks gang
Shawn and Marla.


----------

